# El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

*Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos.*
*El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido. Entonces, ¿por qué no destruye el sistema inmune a los espermatozoides?*

dice el vídeo :

Los espermatozoides tienen servicio de seguridad
El sistema inmune lucha contra las células extrañas y las destruye
Así que debería matar a los espermatozoides porque aparecen en el cuerpo
Pero para protegerlos están los macrófagos , unas células que los defienden del propio sistema inmune.
¿ cómo lo hacen?
Produciendo moléculas que impiden que otras células del sistema inmune entre en los testículos y los aniquilen


**

La razón a la cual probablemente se le atribuye la inmunogenicidad o bien antigenicidad de las células, es el hecho de que los espermatozoides maduran por primera vez durante la pubertad, tiempo después de que ya ha sido establecida la tolerancia central, por lo cual el sistema inmune los identifica como sustancias foráneas y por ende coordina la respuesta inmune en su contra.



Por lo tanto, deben de existir mecanismos los cuales protejan a los espermatozoides en este órgano con tal de prevenir reacciones inmunes.



La barrera hematotesticular no puede ser responsable de toda la supresión inmune en los testículos debido a que no cubre un área denominada rete testis y a la presencia de moléculas inmunogénicas en el exterior de la barrera sanguínea-testicular, sobre la superficie de la espermatogónea



La barrera hematotesticular está formada por uniones ocluyentes (herméticas) de células de Sertoli que aíslan de forma inmunológica los compartimentos en los que tiene lugar la espermatogénesis.

Esta barrera es dinámica, permite la migración de espermatocitos de la zona basal a la adluminal, e infranqueable por células pertenecientes al sistema inmunitario como son los linfocitos.



Una rotura en la barrera hematotesticular puede provocar que el sistema inmunitario reconozca los espermatozoides como agentes extraños (debido a su condición de células haploides) y cree anticuerpos contra los espermatozoides. La aparición de estos anticuerpos anti espermatozoides es una de las causas de esterilidad masculina.



las células germinales pueden migrar. Además éstas van a depender únicamente de las células de Sertoli para su nutrición, debido al aislamiento.

El proceso de diferenciación de una espermatogonia en un espermatozoide tarda aproximadamente 64±7 días. Durante este tiempo las células de Sertoli vierten nutrientes y metabolitos al lumen de los que dependen las células germinales, ya que no tienen contacto ninguno con vasos sanguíneos e intersticio debido a su aislamiento por la barrera hematotesticular.










Privilegio inmune - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org














Los espermatozoides van con guardaespaldas


Un trabajo retrata a las células encargadas de que el sistema inmune no aniquile a los garantes de la descendencia




elpais.com








Los espermatozoides son tan importantes que tienen su propio servicio de seguridad. Un reciente estudio lo ha demostrado al describir en detalle los dos tipos de células del sistema inmune encargadas de proteger a las células reproductoras masculinas. El trabajo, realizado por investigadores del Centro Nacional de Investigación Científica de Francia (CNRS) se ha centrado en el estudio de los macrófagos de los testículos. Se trata de células del sistema inmune que, sorprendentemente, se encargan de luchar contra el sistema inmune.

El trabajo, publicado en _Journal of Experimental Medicine_, surge de una pregunta lógica. Desde el comienzo de la vida, el sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas, incluidos virus y otros patógenos. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido. Las células reproductoras comienzan a producirse mucho después del nacimiento, cuando el individuo ha alcanzado la madurez sexual. Entonces, ¿por qué no las destruye el sistema inmune?

El nuevo estudio, liderado por Michael Sieweke, del Centro de Inmunología de Marsella-Luminy, describe las propiedades de dos tipos de macrófagos en ratones que pueden dar una respuesta a esa pregunta. Su equipo usó un sistema para marcar a estas células del sistema inmune y seguir su camino desde la médula ósea, donde son producidas, a su destino final. Los resultados muestran que estas células protegen a los espermatozoides produciendo moléculas que impiden que otras células del sistema inmune entren en los testículos y las aniquilen, según explica el CNRS en una nota de prensa.

*El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido. Entonces, ¿por qué no destruye el sistema inmune a los espermatozoides?*​
El trabajo detalla que hay dos tipos de macrófagos, unas células que no solo acuden al lugar de una infección y destruyen a los patógenos, sino que también regulan la actividad de otras células del sistema inmune. Hay un tipo que se origina durante el desarrollo embrionario, y otro que se produce a lo largo de toda la vida en la médula ósea.

Ambas clases están presentes en los testículos. Hay un tipo que se encuentra en las partes encargadas de producir testosterona y que son de origen embrionario, es decir, están ahí desde el nacimiento. El segundo tipo de macrófagos se localiza en los túbulos seminíferos, donde están las células madre que, al madurar, se convierten en espermatozoides.


LA MICROBIOTA :
Estamos hablando de un organismo vivo, que sería como un órgano más en el cuerpo, que está recibiendo información del exterior y enviándola al cerebro y a todo el organismo. Que está determinando de una manera muy potente , nuestra manera de pensar, nuestra manera de percibir la realidad, la manera en la que las células se comunican entre sí. 
Tenemos 60 trillones de células. Tenemos 10 veces más bacterias en el intestino. 100 veces más genes que los que tienen las células. 

La microbiota es uno de los grandes descubrimientos y está en conexión con el segundo cerebro que es el tubo digestivo ; el cerebro entérico , una serie de neuronas que mantiene una conexión con el sistema inmune , por eso el 80% del sistema de defensa del cuerpo está en el tubo digestivo, porque es el sitio desde donde puede entrar los patógenos, las bacterias, los virus, los tóxicos .

El tubo digestivo , el segundo cerebro, en conexión muy íntima con la microbiota, lo que está haciendo es regular una cantidad de procesos en el organismo que afectan a la salud y a la enfermedad.








El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info






añadan un h al principio del enlace de tik tok 

ttps://vm.tiktok.com/ZMNEyCjTq/



- A finales de los 70 se normaliza la conducta extremadamente promiscua de los hombres llamados gays , algo nunca visto en la historia de la humanidad.
Millones de hombres se inyectan unos a otros su viroma a través del recto , que por si hace falta recordarlo , es la parte final del tracto digestivo cuya finalidad es la absorción del líquido de las heces y por consiguiente su porosidad permite la entrada de microbios en el organismo como si fuesen inyectados en vena , puesto que esa parte de nuestro organismo no está preparado para tal invasión , a diferencia de la boca y el estómago , incluso las amígdalas, que son ganglios linfáticos y que ayudan a eliminar las bacterias y otros microrganismos para prevenir infecciones en el cuerpo.


- El sistema digestivo se compone de una gran membrana o mucosa permeable, que va desde la boca hasta el ano, cuya función es la defensa de nuestro cuerpo de sustancias que podrían dañarnos , la absorción de nutrientes , la producción de enzimas digestivas y de ciertos anticuerpos que actúan contra las infecciones.

Cuando la membrana intestinal se inflama, estamos expuestos a cualquier invasión y/o infección. Muchas sustancias y micro-organismos pasan a la sangre y afectan el buen funcionamiento de nuestros órganos (Sistema inmunitario, hormonal, nervioso, urinario, respiratorio y reproductivo, entre otros.),

Cuando la inflamación es persistente, se hace crónica, entonces entra en juego el sistema inmunológico el cual tratará de regular las citocinas inflamatorias (que son células que se generan en el lugar de la infección/lesión para su reparación), responsables de los mecanismos neuro-endocrino- inmunológicos y cuando se resuelve el problema, la liberación de citocinas cesa, y comienza la liberación de otras células que se encargaran de poner fin a la respuesta inmunológica.

PERO cuando este proceso de desactivación no se lleva a cabo correctamente, se genera una inflamación crónica que puede llevar al desarrollo de otras enfermedades como producto de la agresión del mismo sistema inmunológico que sigue atacando pero ahora por error lo hace también sobre nuestras células sanas, generando las enfermedades autoinmunes.


- la constante agresión y ulceración en la mucosa rectal activa una respuesta defensiva del organismo que no responde de la forma adecuada, pues durante la evolución no se ha previsto ese tipo de incidencia y posiblemente " confunde " con algún otro proceso relacionado con la mala digestión , o la entrada en el sistema digestivo de sustancias potencialmente venenosas que desencadenan vómitos y diarreas .

- En cualquier caso , a consecuencia de la enorme promiscuidad , se produce una " epidemia " de hombres afectados por un síndrome , que en un primer momento relacionan precisamente con lo descrito , pero que la industria farmacéutica y sanitaria ve una oportunidad de oro para aterrorizar a todos los países y vender una medicación metiendo en el mismo saco a cualquier patología que se le pareciese , como ahora están haciendo con el coronavirus.

- Los primeros ensayos con nuevos medicamentos ante esta nueva enfermedad , recordemos que nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad tantos hombres se habían sometido a esas lesiones internas e inyección del viroma , la medicación resulta ser más venenosa y mortal que el propio síndrome y es la razón de tantas muertes en tan breve espacio de tiempo .
Pero de reconocerlo , las demandas contra las farmacéuticas serían multimillonarias , por lo que tuvieron que inventar todo lo que hemos conocido posteriormente y es la razón por la que décadas después, siguen con la misma historia sin vacuna y sin medicación definitiva , hasta que se mueran todos aquellos susceptibles de reclamar .

*Intestino Poroso :: iPreveniRe.com*
El sistema intestinal está protegido por una GRAN MEMBRANA que va desde la boca hasta el recto.

www.iprevenire.com

_semen en el recto cambia el viroma y altera el sistema inmunológico al pasar a ser absorbido por el organismo de la persona que permita que eso suceda, algo que no está previsto en la fisiología humana.
A través de la boca introducimos alimentos en el estómago, los ácidos gástricos dan buena cuenta de lo que entra . 
Igualmente la vagina que está diseñada para defenderse del semen y los envites de la cópula . 
pero no las paredes del recto . 
el interior de la *vagina* es muy *ácido* (pH muy bajo), de modo que ataca despiadadamente a los espermatozoides, que sólo son capaces de sobrevivir cuando el pH está por encima de 7.

Por este motivo, en este primer paso mueren el *99% de los espermatozoides*, quedando sólo unos pocos afortunados que finalmente conseguirán llegar a las inmediaciones del óvulo .
Pero eso no sucede en el recto que como no ha evolucionado para tal faena es vulnerado con facilidad y absorbido con facilidad por las paredes permeables . _

Viene a cuento de los efectos adversos de las vacunas como estamos comprobando.


*Vacuna de ADN*: creada a partir del ADN de un agente infeccioso. Funciona al insertar ADN de bacterias o virus dentro de células humanas o animales.


Algunas células del sistema inmunitario reconocen la proteína surgida del ADN extraño y atacan tanto a la propia proteína como a las células afectadas.
Una ventaja de las vacunas ADN es que son muy fáciles de producir y almacenar.
no se sabe con seguridad si ese ADN puede integrarse en algún cromosoma de las células y producir mutaciones.


*Vacuna de ARN*: se basan en insertar ARN de bacterias o virus dentro de células humanas o animales
A nivel químico las dos moléculas son muy similares, pero el ADN tiene un grupo hidroxilo (-OH) menos que el ARN, haciendo la molécula de ADN menos reactiva y mucho más estable.

El recto se ha usado por su capacidad de absorción para administrar fármacos ( supositorios ) aprovechan el plexo hemorroidal (conjunto de venas que existe a nivel del recto) para que sea absorbido el principio activo.
Desde aquí, llegan al hígado o puede llegar a la circulación sistémica gracias a las venas hemorroidales media e inferior. Se estima que aproximadamente el 50 % del fármaco que fue absorbido toma la vía hacia el sistema porta hepático y que el otro 50 % pasa directo a la circulación sistémica.
Los vasos linfáticos del ano drenan en los ganglios linfáticos inguinales.

El recto no evolucionó para ser utilizado como vagina y mucho menos para recibir una inyección de semen que está compuesto por espermatozoides (10%) y plasma seminal (90%).

El semen contiene algunas otras células, desprendidas del epitelio de los conductos excretores y de la uretra, o bien procedentes del sistema inmune, como los linfocitos.

En caso de infección del organismo, el semen puede llegar a contener altas concentraciones de virus o gérmenes como, por ejemplo, el VIH (que provoca el sida), por lo que el método de protección más efectivo es el de barrera (condón o preservativo).


*Conozca los billones de virus que constituyen su viroma*
El hecho de no tener gripe no significa que no estemos llenos de virus por dentro y por fuera. ¿Qué hacen todos estos virus, además de enfermarnos?

*Se estima que existen más de 380 billones de virus viviendo dentro de nosotros*, una comunidad conocida de forma conjunta como *el viroma humano*.
Muchos de estos virus infectan las bacterias que viven dentro de nuestro cuerpo y los llamamos bacteriófagos (o fagos para abreviar). El cuerpo humano es un caldo de cultivo para los fagos y, a pesar de su abundancia, sabemos muy poco sobre lo que están haciendo estos o cualquiera de los otros virus que hay en el cuerpo.

*¿Qué es la microbiota?*
La microbiota, también conocida como* flora intestinal*, es el conjunto de microorganismos vivos o bacterias que se encuentran en el intestino o tubo digestivo del organismo humano.

La microbiota se adquiere desde el momento en que nacemos y se mantiene estable hasta los 3 años. A partir de ese momento, se pueden producir modificaciones en la flora intestinal a causa de los diferentes cambios dietéticos mantenidos en el tiempo.







*Viroma humano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


*Los virus evolucionan rápidamente y, por lo tanto, el viroma humano cambia constantemente. *Cada ser humano tiene un viroma único con un equilibrio único de especies.

El estilo de vida, la edad, la ubicación geográfica e incluso la estación del año pueden afectar la exposición de un individuo a los virus, y la susceptibilidad de uno a cualquier enfermedad que pueda ser causada por esos virus también se ve afectada por la inmunidad preexistente y la genética viral y humana.

El viroma humano está lejos de estar completamente explorado y con frecuencia se descubren nuevos virus. A diferencia de los aproximadamente 40 billones de bacterias en un microbioma humano típico,El estudio del viroma se cree que proporcionará una comprensión de los microbios en general y cómo afectan la salud y la enfermedad humana.
el análisis de la carga viral del ecosistema de la sangre humana tiene la siguiente composición: 67.&% de la secuencia genética es viral, 9.5% bacteriana, 4.4% es de otro tipo de secuencia, 14.7% de origen desconocido y solo el 3.6% es secuencia genética humana. ¡Se imaginan, el análisis de nuestra sangre nos revela que la carga genética proveniente de virus es extraordinariamente alta, somos como un reservorio natural para miles de tipos de virus…!


*ENIGMA TIMOSIDA 3. La asombrosa historia de cómo el "VIH" tardaba 10.5 MESES en causar SIDA en 1984.*
Una pregunta "inocente": ¿Cuál es el período medio de incubación del "virus del SIDA"?. O, preguntado de otro modo: ¿Cuál es el tiempo medio que el "VIH" tarda en causar SIDA desde la "infección" hasta que el "infectado" enferma? En el TimoSIDA no hay preguntas inocentes: Pregunten...
www.burbuja.info


*AMOÑECAMIENTOS EVERYWHERE*
Diez días después de recibir la primera dosis de Astrazeneca, María, una profesora de educación infantil de 42 años, se despertó el 21 de marzo con dolor en la parte baja de las costillas, más concretamente, en el lado izquierdo. También le costaba respirar. Una vez en el hospital corroboraron...
www.burbuja.info


----------



## InigoMontoya (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2021)

Joder, pues ya lo siento por mi ex mujer.
Espero que sobreviva


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

El sistema intestinal está protegido por una GRAN MEMBRANA que va desde la boca hasta el recto.

Esta membrana cambia dependiendo de la estructura: boca, esófago, estómago, duodeno, yeyuno, íleon, intestino grueso y recto.

En todo su recorrido, esta mucosa es la primera barrera de defensa de nuestro cuerpo al igual que la piel y los pulmones.

Toda la mucosa cumple unas funciones muy importantes para la salud de los seres vivos. Entre ellas la absorción de los nutrientes, la producción de enzimas digestivas y de ciertos anticuerpos, los cuales actúan contra las infecciones.

La membrana intestinal es SEMI-PERMEABLE; pues tiene que permitir la absorción de los nutrientes en los alimentos que ingerimos, y debe rechazar aquellas sustancias que al ser absorbidas, podrían dañar nuestro cuerpo. Pero los hábitos alimenticios, la polución y nuestro modo de vida, van dañando poco a poco esta capacidad y como resultado el intestino se vuelve permeable. Cuando la membrana intestinal se inflama, pierde su propiedad protectora, su capacidad de absorber nutrientes, de producir enzimas digestivas, y de crear un ambiente perfecto para los microorganismos que habitan en su interior y que juegan un papel muy importante en el cuidado de la misma membrana. Es la conocida Flora Intestinal.

​
Cuando un intestino se vuelve permeable, estamos expuestos a cualquier invasión y/o infección. A través de un intestino inflamado y permeable, muchas sustancias y micro-organismos pasan a la sangre y afectan el buen funcionamiento de nuestros órganos (Sistema inmunitario, hormonal, nervioso, urinario, respiratorio y reproductivo, entre otros.), causando diferentes síntomas (dolor abdominal, dolores articulares, fibromialgia, flatulencia, diarrea, fatiga crónica, intolerancia a algunos alimentos, etc..). Al mismo tiempo un intestino inflamado es más susceptible a la invasión de parásitos, bacterias, o levaduras como la Cándida Albicans, que a su vez inflaman más el intestino, causando una mayor permeabilidad.

Nuestros intestinos al igual que la piel y los pulmones SON LA PRINCIPAL BARRERA DE PROTECCIÓN DE NUESTRO CUERPO.

​




*¿Tienes un intestino permeable?...9 Signos:*

Cuando la inflamación es persistente, se hace crónica, entonces entra en juego el sistema inmunológico el cual tratará de regular las citocinas inflamatorias (que son células que se generan en el lugar de la infección/lesión para su reparación), responsables de los mecanismos neuro-endocrino- inmunológicos y cuando se resuelve el problema, la liberación de citocinas cesa, y comienza la liberación de otras células que se encargaran de poner fin a la respuesta inmunológica. PERO cuando este proceso de desactivación no se lleva a cabo correctamente, se genera una inflamación crónica que puede llevar al desarrollo de otras enfermedades como producto de la agresión del mismo sistema inmunológico que sigue atacando pero ahora por error lo hace también sobre nuestras células sanas, generando las famosas "enfermedades autoinmunes. Por ejemplo: Lupus Eritematoso, Artritis reumatoide, enfermedades de la tiroides, inflamación de hígado y riñones, etc.



La causa principal, es la inflamación y la porosidad de la membrana intestinal debido a sustancias, micro-organismos y al estilo de vida de las personas que dañan la integridad de la misma llevando a un mal funcionamiento.

Causas de esta inflamación:

*La poca masticación y la deficiencia de ácido clorhídrico o enzimas pancreáticas lleva a una mala digestión de los alimentos ingeridos lo que genera una fermentación y/o putrefacción en el intestino, dando lugar a la producción de ciertos gases que pueden dañar y/o inflamar la pared intestinal.

*Hay ciertos alimentos y sustancias como el trigo, lácteos, café, etc.., que pueden irritar el intestino produciendo inflamación y aumento de la permeabilidad. La sensibilidad y alergias alimenticias causan inflamación y atrofia de las células intestinales, porque producen toxinas en el intestino y por consiguiente, irritación y/o inflamación.

*El uso indiscriminado de medicamentos tales como antibióticos, antiinflamatorios no esteroideos; los cuales inhiben las prostaglandinas protectoras y como resultado hay un aumento de inflamación e híper-permeabilidad; promueven el crecimiento de hongos/levaduras que se adhieren a las células intestinales. El uso de estos medicamentos, aunque alivian los síntomas de inflamación, afectan a la mucosa gastrointestinal, precipitando un ataque enzimático y de ácido en la pared intestinal.

*Infecciones intestinales (infecciones por virus, bacterias, parásitos y hongos).

*Estrés crónico: inhibe la peristalsis, reduce la IgA secretora, aumenta la supresión inmunológica, ante una hiperactividad adrenal y reduce el suministro de sangre al intestino.

*Dieta baja en fibra: reduce el tránsito intestinal.

*Neurotoxicidad: su presencia causa daño en la membrana afectando el metabolismo energético, pobre funcionamiento de las membranas celulares, ineficiente catabolismo de nutrientes, mala digestión y absorción de nutrientes, interacción competitiva entre nutrientes/toxinas, incapacidad de los riñones de llevar a cabo sus funciones de excreción, y finalmente daño a los mecanismos de reparación del DNA.

*RECOMENDACIONES MÉDICAS*
*- Eliminación de los alimentos ácidos/irritantes (alcohol, té, café, etc...)

*- Tratar las sensibilidades y alergias a los alimentos, mediante pruebas médicas que lo certifiquen.

*- Ingerir alimentos altos en fibra (vegetales, frutas y legumbres).

*- Suplementar con probióticos, enzimas digestivas, fibra y HCL.

*- Hábitos de masticación, rotación de alimentos, preparación y calidad de los alimentos.

*- Reparación de la membrana intestinal a través de: L-glutamina, vitaminas, antioxidantes y cofactores, Cúrcuma, Quercetina y ácidos grasos esenciales.

*- Evitar la reabsorción intestinal de neurotoxinas, y ayudar a la eliminación de toxinas.





Hay múltiples formas de administrar vacunas una simple gota en la lengua incluso esnifando






*Un conocido neurovirólogo: «Pfizer prepara una vacuna que seguramente se esnifará»*
El importante neurovirólogo, José Antonio López, ha despertado la curiosidad de los espectadores de La Sexta Noche por unas declaraciones lanzadas este




www.google.es







*Vacunas Sublinguales - sgaic.org*
En este artículo se exponen las características de un tipo de vacuna alergénica moderna, que no precisa de inyección, para su administración; la VACUNA SUBLINGUAL. OBJETIVO DE LAS VACUNAS ALERGENICAS: Para el tratamiento de la alergia respiratoria (rinitis y asma), el alergólogo, además de un...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Abr 2021)

Mentira, la reyna de VOX sigue viva, a llegado a los cincuenta largos, a pasado el Coronatimo y se a casado con una mujer florero mejicana con la que no vive.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

El ano , el recto, es la parte final del tracto digestivo . La abertura de salida .
Realmente somos tubos ya que descendemos de las anémonas y de los gusanos. 
Somos un tubo que se fue sofisticando con la evolución para proteger a la anémona que sigue viva. Es el ovario.
Lo demás es un ecosistema con patas para trasmitir el genoma a la siguiente generación. 
En nuestro cuerpo habitan millones de virus y bacterias que son parte de ese ecosistema.

Nuestros antepasados los peces, los anfibios, reptiles y aves solo tienen una abertura. Con la evolución se separó el conducto de salida de la orina y el útero se alejó de la entrada de la vagina. Por eso evolucionaron los penes. Son mangueras , prolongaciones del cuerpo para alcanzar la entrada del útero y en algunos casos como el humano, un embolo para hacer el vacío y extraer el semen del anterior. 
La vagina al ser una abertura sin un esfinter que proteja su interior, al estar abierta al aire, es susceptible de ser infectada por la infinidad de bacterias y virus que hay por todos lados además de la suciedad al sentarse en el suelo ( piensen en gorilas o nuestras antepasadas ) por lo tanto tiene unos potentes ácidos vaginales y una flora bacteriana para protegerla.

EL RECTO NO porque no espera ser invadido por nada y menos por organismos unicelulares vivos como es el semen de otro hombre.
Por lo tanto no tiene defensas y toda la microbiota y viroma ajeno entra fácilmente por las paredes permeables del intestino y se incorpora a la sangre . En muchos casos el sistema inmunológico puede combatir y atacar a esos invasores, pero en otros el sistema falla , lo que le han venido a llamar síndrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida. 
No se sabe por ejemplo, el origen de la diabetes, que es también una enfermedad inmunológica del sistema digestivo. 
Es decir, no saben las causas pero sí saben las consecuencias .





El viroma humano. Implicaciones en la salud y enfermedad









*Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse




www.abc.es


La telegonia no es un mito. es una realidad. Cada virus que entra en nuestro cuerpo tiene la posibilidad de invadir todo nuestro organismo lo que pasa es que algunos provocan enfermedades y otros aparentemente no.

Nuestro cuerpo es un ecosistema para proteger el genoma.

poco se diferencia nuestro cuerpo del de un mono, de un reptil , de un anfibio , de un pez.

Somos el mismo organismo con sutiles cambios y envoltorios. Un elefante o una ballena es un ser vivo u organismo muchísimo más grande que nosotros ,pero con las mismas estructuras básicas.


----------



## Cicciolino (9 Abr 2021)

Hacedle caso a taradaxio, que sabe de lo que habla: lo enculó un lorito gris que era un jenio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Hacedle caso a taradaxio, que sabe de lo que habla: lo enculó un lorito gris que era un jenio.



TELEGONIA :

Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



Brutal JajajajajjajajajjajajajjajaajJ


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Abr 2021)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mentira, la reyna de VOX sigue viva, a llegado a los cincuenta largos, a pasado el Coronatimo y se a casado con una mujer florero mejicana con la que no vive.



Vaya pintas de gayer.


----------



## Cicciolino (10 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



¿No se la habrá seguido follando en alguno de sus viajecitos de "trabajo"?


----------



## Dr. Mierda (10 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay múltiples formas de administrar vacunas una simple gota en la lengua incluso esnifando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robando las ideas de españoles como Luis Enjuanes a cambio de unos putos dolares que el hijodeputa que ha filtrado la informacion a Pfizer empleara en follar travelos sidosos, droja y prostitucion infantil de lujo en algun pais de mierda del sureste asiatico. Eso si de mencionar a Luis Enjuanes en la Secta ni hablar que paga Soros, pero eso si toda la mierda judeosajona a tragarosla a pelo y sin rechistar.

Ojala venga un Apocalipsis muy muy duro y cruel.


----------



## Genis Vell (10 Abr 2021)

La telegonia esta le viene muy bien a las viudas alpha, que quedan preñadas de su ex mientras paga el beta proveedor y luego cuando el hijo sale capitán del equipo de football cuando el "padre" es incapaz de levantar una mancuerna de 12lbs, le dicen que es la telegonia y eso...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

la gente piensa que una eyaculación es como descorchar champán . 

No es un premio ni una recompensa . Tiene una función biológica que es la fecundación . 

Lo que hasta hace unos años eran consideradas como parafilias y enviaban a la gente a un psiquiátrico , ahora se han normalizado. 

la enorme cantidad de pornografía extrema gratuita al alcance de cualquiera , incluso niños , lógicamente tiene una finalidad destructiva de la sociedad occidental.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2021)

El semen alógeno anal es inmunosupresor.

Hay 1000 referencias en Pubmed:






Respondiendo pregunta "Pero si el VIH no es la causa del SIDA, ¿De qué murieron entonces Rock Hudson


ADDENDA 2013: Según las definiciones oficiales de SIDA de 1982 y 1983 ni Freddie Mercury ni Rock Hudson murieron de SIDA He oído tantas veces está pregunta que abro hilo para contestarla pormenorizadamente y con fuentes. He adquirido 3 biografías sobre cada artista para documentarme mejor...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Abr 2021)

Suena super homo todo pero ok


No homo


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El semen alógeno anal es inmunosupresor.
> 
> Hay 1000 referencias en Pubmed:
> 
> ...



Veo que son artículos de 1986 . 

¿ qué pasó ? ¿ se abandonaron esas hipótesis por presión política ? o las descartaron por nuevos descubrimientos médicos ? 










The role of prostaglandin E2 in seminal immunosuppression - PubMed


Seminal plasma, which has high antigenic potential and the capacity to induce immunosuppression, has been incriminated as a possible factor in the acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS). Seminal plasma contains high concentrations of prostaglandins, which are capable of inducing...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





El plasma seminal, que tiene un alto potencial antigénico y la capacidad de inducir inmunosupresión, ha sido incriminado como posible factor en el síndrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida (SIDA). El plasma seminal contiene altas concentraciones de prostaglandinas, que son capaces de inducir inmunosupresión. Como la prostaglandina E2 se destaca por sus acciones inmunosupresoras, diseñamos este estudio para determinar si esta prostaglandina es responsable de la inmunosupresión seminal. Las muestras diluidas y sin diluir de semen de 5 donantes heterosexuales indujeron una supresión significativa de la incorporación de timidina estimulada por fitohemaglutinina en los linfocitos. Sin embargo, cuando los niveles de prostaglandina E2 de las muestras de semen se extrapolaron a una curva de dosis-respuesta estándar de prostaglandina E2, los valores estimados no coincidieron con los niveles de prostaglandina E2. Llegamos a la conclusión de que la prostaglandina E2 puede contribuir a la inmunosupresión seminal, pero no es el único responsable de ella. 

*La prostaglandina E2 administrada por el ano causa inmunosupresión en ratas machos pero no hembras: una posible patogénesis del síndrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida en machos homosexuales*

este efecto inmunosupresor de la prostaglandina E2 puede ser uno de los factores subyacentes que estimulan la infección por el virus asociado al sida o que desencadenan el virus latente asociado al sida. Esta hipótesis está respaldada por los siguientes resultados experimentales. La infusión anal de prostaglandina E2 o D2 en ratas macho redujo las respuestas in vitro de los linfocitos T a la fitohemaglutinina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

Virus de transmisión sexual: relación semen y virus



El semen es susceptible de ser infectado por varios microorganismos, como bacterias, hongos, parásitos y virus, los cuales encuentran en el plasma seminal las condiciones óptimas para su supervivencia; algunos de estos agentes causan infecciones de transmisión sexual (ITS) como la sífilis, la gonorrea, el linfogranuloma venéreo, el herpes genital, el granuloma inguinal y los papilomas, entre otras1. Entre estos microorganismos, los virus de transmisión sexual, presentan un papel especial, no solo porque causan infecciones y algunas enfermedades desconocidas, asintomáticas y de difícil tratamiento que se han incrementado drásticamente en los últimos años, sino porque podrían ser almacenados, transportados y transmitidos por contacto sexual a la pareja y a sus descendientes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

Pablo Iglesias y por lo tanto podemos ,son los delegados de la agenda 20/30.

Es de sentido común, que están financiados y apoyados por las instituciones criminales creadores de está secta genocida y antinatalista, contraria a los intereses occidentales.

Es decir instituciones supranacionales como la ONU y la OMS responsables del ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, para saquear destruir nuestra economía , con la finalidad de redistribuir la riqueza de ocidedente al Sur, y la población del sur al norte.

Es llamado Partido Socialista y podemos, son mismo aunque pretendan disimularlo.
Ambos obedecen a los mismos jefes.
Zapatero fue precursor obediente de la implantación de las sectas sexuales llamadas feminismo y homosexualismo , cuya única finalidad es la esterilización de la población occidental, para ser reemplazada.

Pero lo que realmente hay detrás es un expansionismo del Islam y de China. un ataque contra nosotros.

Resumido estamos en manos de criminales y enemigos que han saltado las instituciones y nos manejan como un rebaño de borregos al matadero


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

*Immunosuppressive Medication for the Treatment of Autoimmune Disease | AAAAI*
Medicamentos inmunosupresores para el tratamiento de las enfermedades autoinmunes (Immunosuppressive Medication for the Treatment of Autoimmune Disease)




www.aaaai.org


El sistema inmune adaptativo se desarrolla con el tiempo. Dos tipos de leucocitos conocidos como linfocitos T y linfocitos B son elementos importantes de la inmunidad adaptativa. Cuando el organismo encuentra una nueva bacteria o un nuevo virus, fabrica linfocitos T y linfocitos B, los que detectan el invasor y ayudan al organismo a eliminar la infección. Si el sistema inmune funciona bien, el organismo entonces recuerda esa bacteria o virus después de combatir la primera infección. Algunas partes del sistema inmune adaptativo también son objetivos en lo referente al tratamiento de las enfermedades autoinmunes. Tenemos medicamentos para eliminar los linfocitos B y para frenar la proliferación de los linfocitos B y los linfocitos T. Algunas citocinas como la interleucina-17 (IL-17), la interleucina-12 (IL-12) y la interleucina-23 (IL-23) también son importantes para la inmunidad adaptativa.

Estos medicamentos se pueden administrar de diferentes formas. Ciertas medicinas como los esteroides, la azatioprina y el metotrexato se pueden ingerir por vía oral. Otras medicinas, conocidas como medicamentos biológicos, necesitan inyectarse en la sangre en vena o por vía subcutánea en la grasa bajo la piel.

Además, tenga en cuenta que las investigaciones sobre las enfermedades autoinmunes y su tratamiento son muy activas, y los medicamentos y las indicaciones de tratamiento evolucionan frecuentemente. Este análisis no contiene la lista íntegra de indicaciones ni de efectos secundarios de estos medicamentos. Por ejemplo, se debe evitar el embarazo (ya sea como futuro padre o futura madre) con muchos de estos medicamentos. Si tiene preguntas en específico respecto a los siguientes medicamentos o afecciones, asegúrese de conversar con el médico, el inmunólogo o el reumatólogo que lo atiende a usted.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

este youtuber que está viajando por el mundo ,por la India y Pakistán... en ningún caso hay mascarillas en ningún lado...

sin embargo las noticias que ponen en los informativos occidentales , reparten mascarillas entre los asistentes , para que parezca que las lleva todo el planeta.

es decir utilizan a la gente como actores para simular una pantomima . He observado infinitas escenificaciones , desde montar hospitales de campaña con sirios agonizando por el coronavirus ( cuando tocaba ) a grabar a un grupúsculo de gente a la que pagan alborotando delante de las cámaras con mascarillas completamente nuevas de la misma marca que en Europa ( en el tercer mundo donde no tienen ni plato para comer ) 



Pakistán tiene 250 millones de habitantes y según google hay 15.000 muertos por coronavirus 
La índia tiene 1.400 millones de habitantes y es que dan igual las estadísticas engañosas de las publicaciones cómplices de toda esta trama !!

Después de lo de Trump no tienen ninguna credibilidad . 

Lo único que importaría de ser el virus tan letal como nos quieren hacer creer ... serían montañas de cadáveres en esos " continentes " abarrotados de personas sin ninguna medida higiénica ni sanidad .

MONTAÑAS DE CADÁVERES TAN GRANDES COMO EL EVEREST Y ESO NO HA PASADO .









La población de la Unión Europea cae un 13% en 2020, hasta 448 millones de personas


España es el cuarto país en número de habitantes del territorio con 47,3 millones de residentes, sólo por detrás de Alemania, Francia e Italia.




www.plantadoce.com





Más de 500.000 fallecidos por covid-19 en la UE - Más de 500.000 fallecidos por covid-19 en la UE - France 24


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2021)

*¿Qué oculta la Reserva Federal? ¿Por qué los datos semanales de oferta monetaria se descontinuaron? *

La Reserva Federal recientemente descontinuó la actualización de la serie de oferta monetaria semanal M1 y M2 y, en cambio, está actualizando la serie mensualmente. "El presidente Powell ha afirmado muy explícitamente que el dinero no importa en un testimonio reciente. Básicamente ha dicho que el dinero y la medida del dinero realmente no importan porque no están relacionados con la inflación", dijo Hanke, "Quieren enterrar a Milton Friedman y terminar con eso"










Cómo funciona la nueva píldora experimental que en 24 horas detendría el contagio de COVID-19


La droga molnupiravir mostró resultados prometedores en un estudio científico publicado en Nature por investigadores de la Universidad de Georgia, en Atlanta. El laboratorio Merck Sharp & Dohme lleva adelante un estudio de Fase III en 300.000 personas...




www.diarioprimerahora.com













Merck & Co. - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.






George Merck - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2021)

comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.

El organismo , a través de la bioquímica , recompensa con un chute de dopamina ambas actividades , pues si no fuese así , ninguna persona en su sano juicio asesinaría y despedazaría a otro ser lleno de vida para triturarlo en su boca e ingerirlo...
o entraría en las tripas de una pareja para frotarse durante unos minutos entre babas , olores y gemidos .

De hecho , las personas con anorexia , al tener problemas con su sistema de recompensa bioquímico , ven la comida como lo que realmente es : un puto asco al igual que el sexo.

Para que se entienda el grado de asquerosidad que es el sexo , sólo tienes que imaginarte con alguien que no te guste , o con un hombre si eres heterosexual o una mujer si eres homosexual . Entonces te darás cuenta que el deseo es un impulso irracional . Una especie de psicopatía en el que la persona deja de ser persona para convertirse en un animal.

por ejemplo , el tradicional puritanismo chino que les ha impedido drogarse con el sexo , han desviado la lujuria hacia la gula , es decir a la comida , por eso es la civilización con la gastronomía más surrealista y variada en los aspectos estéticos , de preparación , sabores , incluso la infinita cantidad de cosas raras que se comen .

Por el contrario , un español puede pasarse la vida drogándose con las parafilias pornográficas más aberrantes y alimentarse únicamente de doritos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Abr 2021)

Los virus son probablemente la peor amenaza en términos de probabilidad y frecuencia para la especie humana ( y no sólo para la especie humana) las formas de contagio pueden ser variadas, aire, agua o contacto directo con otro cuerpo o sus secreciones. La obsesiíon de @ATARAXIO no deja de ser sino una magnificación de un detalle, que opera como una transmisión intima y a corta distancia, pero los virus estan en todas partes y en funcion de la aproximación asumimos un riesgo mayor, que es lo ünico acaso que da un mayor riesgo a las infecciones por virus. Si la persona que derrama su semen en un recto o en una vagina no tuviera virus no habría problema. Si hay virus, Lógicamente tenemos uno gordo.
Es de perogrullo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los virus son probablemente la peor amenaza en términos de probabilidad y frecuencia para la especie humana ( y no sólo para la especie humana) las formas de contagio pueden ser variadas, aire, agua o contacto directo con otro cuerpo o sus secreciones. La obsesiíon de @ATARAXIO no deja de ser sino una magnificación de un detalle, que opera como una transmisión intima y a corta distancia, pero los virus estan en todas partes y en funcion de la aproximación asumimos un riesgo mayor, que es lo ünico acaso que da un mayor riesgo a las infecciones por virus. Si la persona que derrama su semen en un recto o en una vagina no tuviera virus no habría problema. Si hay virus, Lógicamente tenemos uno gordo.
> Es de perogrullo.



pues no es tan de perogrullo porque la clave está en el sistema inmunológico. Personas muy promiscuas y que han tenido relaciones con supuestos infectados de sida no se han contagiado y otros han caído enfermos de sea lo que sea eso con muy pocas relaciones . 

Lo mismo pasa con la gripe tradicional ¿* acaso se contagian todos en una casa cuando hay alguien enfermo ?*

¿ qué parte no has leído o entendido que* un porcentaje enorme de nuestro cuerpo son virus y bacterias *?

Como los niños que nacen por cesárea tienen muchos más problemas de alergias asma y otras enfermedades una nueva técnica es empapar una gasa en la vagina de la madre y luego frotar su boca y su cuerpo para sembrar las bacterias y virus que están ahí por algo. 

Se sabe con certeza que son los niños que se han criado en pisos con una higiene exagerada los que tienen un sistema inmunológico más débil . 

Yo que me crié en una granja ... no os imagináis lo que es una cuadra de vacas o de cerdos . donde te quedas enterrado hasta los tobillos entre mierda . ni entrar en el corral de gallinas a recoger los huevos donde han dormido docenas de gallinas durante la noche . El simple contacto con caballos y perros te llena de babas pelos mierda . Todo eso fue lo normal para nuestros antepasados y en vez de meterse vacunas simplemente fortalecían su sistema inmunológico . Recuerdo que se dormía en un jergón de paja entre piojos y pulgas y que no había ni neveras ni fecha de caducidad en la comida llena de moho. 

quizás no has oído hablar del *" trasplante fecal " *

El trasplante de heces ya es una realidad en España

ya que en el siglo IV, en China, ya se hablaba de la ingesta de suspensión de heces humanas por boca para el tratamiento de la diarrea severa. "En los últimos años se está potenciando de manera muy importante en todo el mundo la investigación del microbioma (conjunto de microorganismos del aparato digestivo) y su implicación en diferentes enfermedades"




https://www.csic.es/en/node/122861#:~:text=en%20el%20futuro.-,S%C3%AD.,parto%20vaginal%20de%20nuestra%20madre


.









Los bebés nacidos por cesárea tienen más riesgo de infección por bacterias


Un estudio recientemente publicado en la revista Nature afirma que los bebés nacidos por cesáreas tienen más riesgo de infección por bacterias.




faros.hsjdbcn.org













El trasplante de heces ya es una realidad en España


El trasplante fecal es una técnica médica poco conocida aún pero que puede llegar a salvar vidas....




www.infosalus.com













Trasplante de la microbiota fecal: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica


El trasplante de microbiota fecal (TMF) ayuda a reemplazar algunas bacterias "malas" en el colon por otras bacterias "buenas". El procedimiento ayuda a restaurar las bacterias buenas que han sido eliminadas




medlineplus.gov









*Con la boca siendo la anfitriona de más de 700 variedades de bacterias*, la microbiota oral también parece estar influida por las personas más cercanas a nosotros.
Los investigadores examinaron a 21 parejas y encontraron que, entre aquellas que se daban nueve besos cada día, la microbiota salival se volvía similar.
El estudio fue publicado en la revista especializada _Microbiome_.

*El ecosistema de más de cien billones (millones de millones) de microorganismos que viven en nuestro cuerpo, el microbioma, *es esencial para la digestión de los alimentos, la síntesis de nutrientes y la prevención de enfermedades. Se forma por la herencia genética, la dieta y la edad, pero también influyen las personas con las que interactuamos.
Cada vez son más los científicos que estudian este ecosistema por considerar que estas poblaciones pueden ser esenciales para la salud y la prevención de enfermedades.










Un beso intenso transmite 80 millones de bacterias


El precio de un beso. Cada vez que nos besamos con pasión transferimos masivamente a nuestra pareja y ella a nosotros una gran cantidad de microorganismos. Esta ha sido la conclusión del último estudio llevado a cabo por la Organización de Investigación Científica Aplicada (TNO) de Holanda y que...




www.muyinteresante.es













¿Cuántas bacterias compartimos cuando nos damos un beso? - BBC News Mundo


Según un estudio realizado por científicos holandeses, un beso de 10 segundos basta para que los enamorados se transfieran millones de bacterias. Pero, ¿cuántas exactamente?




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2021)

Sin duda todo lo que está pasando con lo del coronavirus perjudicará más a los niños pequeños de cara al futuro .

Además de inculcarles una obsesión enfermiza por la higiene que será contraproducente. 

LO QUE YO DIGO EN ESTE HILO ES ....

QUE EL INTESTINO NO ESTÁ PREPARADO PARA RECIBIR UNA INYECCIÓN DE MICROBIOMA DE OTRA PERSONA QUE PRESUMIBLEMENTE ARRASTRE UNA CARGA VIRAL ENORME .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



Acojonante xD


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2021)

Si una mujer queda embarazada de un segundo hijo poco después de tener el anterior ...
La posibilidad de que salga homosexual es enorme . 

Los restos de células fetales masculinas que quedan en el útero y en el torrente sanguíneo de la madre provocan un contraataque cada vez más virulento. El sistema inmunitario de la madre produce cada vez más anticuerpos contra las hormonas masculinas, lo que origina unos niveles reducidos de testosterona en el útero.

A veces es posible que haya tenido un embarazo de un varón que no haya llegado a término y ni siquiera se haya dado cuenta . Un retraso en la regla . Una regla dolorosa esconde un aborto

La diferencia de tamaño entre el dedo índice y el anular (el índice 2D:4D) también parecía ser una marca de homosexualidad: un índice 2D:4D bajo significa que el índice es mucho más corto que el anular. Parece que en los hombres homosexuales es más frecuente que el dedo índice sea más largo que el anular, y se cree que existe una relación con los niveles de testosterona en el útero durante el embarazo.

hay diversos estudios que sugieren la importancia de los homosexuales en las dinámicas sociales de los primeros cazadores-recolectores, con lo cual *podrían haber sido imprescindibles para la superviviencia de la humanidad*. Estudios genéticos también indican que las parientes de sexo femenino de los hombres gays son más fértiles. Estas mujeres transmitirían un gen que propiciaría la homosexualidad a su descendencia, porque los hijos que nacieran heterosexuales serían más fértiles, lo que podría encajar perfectamente en la carrera armamentística darwiniana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2021)

MUCHO OJO A ESTE DATO : Tradicionalmente el rechazo al comportamiento homosexual por parte de toda la sociedad , era una forma de reprimirlo y avergonzarlo , para encauzar al hombre a comportarse como macho de la especie humana , es decir a ser padre de familia . 
Pero en España , teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de los hombres no tienen hijos , técnicamente en nada se diferencian de los homosexuales , por lo tanto no cabe ningún señalamiento , ya que lo mismo es copular con una vagina estéril que con la parte final del tracto digestivo. 

El problema reside en que no es un juego de rol para divertirse con el sexo , como cualquier otra afición , deporte o incluso fumar .. no está previsto en la biología humana un chute de semen en el recto y sus consecuencias. 


> Los psicólogos evolucionistas han propuesto distintas hipótesis para hacer sitio a la homosexualidad en la evolución humana. Según la teoría del altruísmo familiar, los genes para la homosexualidad podrían haber evolucionado si condujeran a una inversión en los parientes genéticos suficientemente grande como para compensar el costo de renunciar a la reproducción directa. Una segunda alternativa es la hipótesis de la fertilidad femenina, según la cual los genes para la homosexualidad masculina podrían haber evolucionado si provocaran un incremento en el éxito reproductivo de los parientes del individuo homosexual. Finalmente, otra hipótesis sugiere que la homosexualidad, en cuanto comportamiento homoerótico al menos, podría haber evolucionado como una estrategia para formar alianzas masculinas que, últimamente, podrían conducir al acceso sexual de mujeres.



la noción del pariente homosexual servicial, la selección de grupo, ventajas compensatorias para las mujeres, etc: todo esto va de imposible a increíblemente imposible. Y no existe en la mayoría de los cazadores-recolectores. 
la homosexualidad podría ser, entre otros factores, una consecuencia inesperada del aumento de estrógenos ambientales producidos por el hombre, responsables del declive del esperma en los machos (no sólo los humanos) en las últimas décadas y, quizás, de la acción de un patógeno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2021)

Según un estudio, hay una correlación entre tener un hermano mayor y ser gay


Un equipo de investigadores de la Universidad de Toronto y la Universidad de Lethbridge ha encontrado evidencia que muestra que los hombres con un hermano...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

*La hipersexualidad y promiscuidad en esta generación de occidentales *, está directamente relacionada con la ausencia de familias y de hijos. 
Al no iniciar ciclos reproductivos , la mujer occidental , entra en celo todos los meses , arrastrándola a un estado de histerismo sexual que se convierte en identidad.
El deseo sexual , es una alarma del cuerpo para reproducirse , como tener hambre o sed . Es un dolor que se calma al ser satisfecho. 
Obviamente las occidentales son las mujeres que más sufren del planeta , porque son como yonkis que buscan constantemente heroína. 

Los machos en otras especies de animales , entran en celo a través del olfato por las feromonas de la hembra en celo . En los humanos esa parte del cerebro se activa a través de la mirada y la seducción aunque el olfato sigue teniendo una enorme importancia. 







*la pornografía existe gracias a las neuronas espejo *

Las neuronas del individuo "reflejan" el comportamiento del otro, como si el observador estuviera realizando la acción. 









Neurona especular - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.









Conoce a las neuronas espejo


A menudo, cuando observamos a alguien cuando se cae, o se hace daño, parece que sintamos lo que le sucede, incluso llegando a expresarlo. Otras veces, imitamos a otras personas cuando realizan una actividad casi sin complicaciones. Pero, ¿qué sucede en nuestro interior mientras esto está...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com





*tanto al relacionarnos como al observar a los demás, se activan un tipo de neuronas muy especiales conocidas como neuronas espejo. 


La homosexualidad existe porque se ha creado el concepto* e inventado una forma de coito que es posible gracias a la casualidad de ser una especie con pene largo y ano flojo . Además del uso de saliva o lubricantes que en otras especies no sería posible. 
Los bisontes por ejemplo consiguen los machos una pseudocópula porque tienen un pene largo como una vara y el ano más flojo que el diseñador de la bandera de japón. 
No ocurre así con gorilas cuyo pene de 3 cm en erección les inhabilita para tales prácticas .

Los machos aprenden a desahogar su instinto sexual con lo que tengan a mano . Ejemplo los cerdos caballos y toros que se usan en las granjas y se " enamoran " del maniquí. 

En la observación de tribus primitivas actuales no se contempla el fenómeno homosexual y muy poco en los países islámicos . No por una pretendida represión sino porque no existe el concepto que existiendo mujeres que son la parte que encaja de forma natural ¿ para qué complicarse la vida ? 


*Károly Mária Kertbeny* (Viena, 28 de febrero de 1824 - Budapest, 23 de enero de 1882) fue un escritor, poeta, traductor del húngaro al alemán, patriota húngaro y pionero del movimiento homosexual. Utilizó por primera vez los términos "heterosexual" y "homosexual" en 1868 y 1869 respectivamente. 









Karl-Maria Kertbeny - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.
*
Las etapas de la vida son tan precisas como la caída de los dientes de leche . *Son inaplazables y por lo tanto no se puede volver atrás. 
Está previsto en nuestro determinismo biológico que nuestro emparejamiento o formación de una unidad reproductiva sea con la primera pareja con la que nos vinculemos después de dejar de ser niños . 
Después de los 24 años se deja de crecer y la mente se cierra para siempre . Si las hembras de la especie humana no tienen el primer hijo antes de esa edad pueden perder el instinto maternal . Se convertían en solteronas. 

por ejemplo El fracaso de la relación de *Iker Casillas* y Sara Carbonero aún pareciendo la pareja perfecta es porque se casaron con la pareja de otro .


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

España es uno de los países más vulnerables , porque se droga a la gente de múltiples formas .

La adicción al sexo es una de ellas , como hicieron con el opio en China y la India , para arrasar esos enormes territorios. 

OPIO = HEROÍNA = MORFINA = ENDORFINA = DOPAMINA


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no es tan de perogrullo porque la clave está en el sistema inmunológico. Personas muy promiscuas y que han tenido relaciones con supuestos infectados de sida no se han contagiado y otros han caído enfermos de sea lo que sea eso con muy pocas relaciones .
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con la gripe tradicional ¿* acaso se contagian todos en una casa cuando hay alguien enfermo ?*
> 
> ...



Casi todo lo que dice tiene una base estocástica, y aunque se afirman muchas hipótesis ni se sabe en esencia a qué se debe ni si se cumple % de las veces. Lo de las heces trasplantadas es hasta cierto punto normal porque se han perdido las beneficiosas y se cree que es posible restaurar esa flora. a partir de ahí lo demas se queda en mera estadística. hablamos de prácticas de riesgo y no inventamos nada. Es normal probablemente que el recto sea más vulnerable a la infección. pero no por ello la vagina es invulnerable. Igual que el corona como usted dice, hay familias cuyos miembros no se ahn infectado. No conociendo más detalles hay gente con aparatos inmunológicos mas fuertes , tampoco hay un "insondable" misterio en ello acaso.
Es evidente la importancia creciente de la microbiologia en nuestro tiempo y sobre todo la del aparato digestivo donde están el 70% de nuestras defensas. No cabe duda de que hay una lucha atroz en toda esa suerte de microorganismos fungicos, bacterianos y viricos, desde que el mundo es mundo, y que tal vez esta pandemia nos sirva para dar un paso adelante en el conocimiento de la naturaleza y procesos de infección


----------



## Alcazar (18 Abr 2021)

Lo que le pasó a los amerindios cuando llegamos los españoles a América con todo el muestrario de enfermedades del Viejo Mundo. Ellos descendían de un pequeño grupo humano que llegó a América cruzando el estrecho de Bering, y se quedaron aislados milenios del resto de la humanidad y sus dolencias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Casi todo lo que dice tiene una base estocástica, y aunque se afirman muchas hipótesis ni se sabe en esencia a qué se debe ni si se cumple % de las veces. Lo de las heces trasplantadas es hasta cierto punto normal porque se han perdido las beneficiosas y se cree que es posible restaurar esa flora. a partir de ahí lo demas se queda en mera estadística. hablamos de prácticas de riesgo y no inventamos nada. Es normal probablemente que el recto sea más vulnerable a la infección. pero no por ello la vagina es invulnerable. Igual que el corona como usted dice, hay familias cuyos miembros no se ahn infectado. No conociendo más detalles hay gente con aparatos inmunológicos mas fuertes , tampoco hay un "insondable" misterio en ello acaso.
> Es evidente la importancia creciente de la microbiologia en nuestro tiempo y sobre todo la del aparato digestivo donde están el 70% de nuestras defensas. No cabe duda de que hay una lucha atroz en toda esa suerte de microorganismos fungicos, bacterianos y viricos, desde que el mundo es mundo, y que tal vez esta pandemia nos sirva para dar un paso adelante en el conocimiento de la naturaleza y procesos de infección



gracias por su interesante respuesta 

Un proceso estocástico es aquel cuyo comportamiento no es determinista, en la medida en que el subsiguiente estado del sistema se determina tanto por las acciones predecibles del proceso como por elementos aleatorios. 

Pero es que nada es completamente seguro en la vida . La estadística de muertes por ir en bicicleta debería disuadir a las personas de usar ese medio de transporte o forma de hacer deporte. 

En la vida irremediablemente vamos a sufrir desgracias : Tendremos ruinas económicas , problemas con la justicia ,fracasos amorosos , enfermedades , accidentes , morirán nuestros padres y otros seres queridos ....

y al final morimos nosotros. 


De lo que se trata desde mi punto de vista , es tener una vida lo más acorde con nuestro determinismo biológico y eso nos hará más felices y que lleguemos a abuelos . 

Es fácil de entender si lo trasladamos a la vida de los animales .

¿ qué es más feliz ? un pingüino que viva en el polo sur con tormentas a 40 grados bajo cero y que tenga que recorrer kilómetros para buscar comida ....? 

¿ o un pingüino en faunia ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo que le pasó a los amerindios cuando llegamos los españoles a América con todo el muestrario de enfermedades del Viejo Mundo. Ellos descendían de un pequeño grupo humano que llegó a América cruzando el estrecho de Bering, y se quedaron aislados milenios del resto de la humanidad y sus dolencias.



*
La Sífilis vino de América con el regreso de Colón tras su primer viaje y generó la primera epidemia en 1495, durante la guerra de Nápoles. *

Posiblemente los invasores la extendieron en las diferentes civilizaciones americanas , al violar a las mujeres o tener sexo de forma desmedida, algo que no sucedía en las comunidades tribales, que como las actuales tribus primitivas africanas , tienen familias y reglas morales.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Abr 2021)

@ATARAXIO, post: 34577768, member: 116398"]
gracias por su interesante respuesta

Un proceso estocástico es aquel cuyo comportamiento no es determinista, en la medida en que el subsiguiente estado del sistema se determina tanto por las acciones predecibles del proceso como por elementos aleatorios.

Pero es que nada es completamente seguro en la vida . La estadística de muertes por ir en bicicleta debería disuadir a las personas de usar ese medio de transporte o forma de hacer deporte.

En la vida irremediablemente vamos a sufrir desgracias : Tendremos ruinas económicas , problemas con la justicia ,fracasos amorosos , enfermedades , accidentes , morirán nuestros padres y otros seres queridos ....


*Así es lo ha descrito perfectamente. lo que no quita que juguemos nuestras bazas y los comportamientos de mayor riesgo*

y al final morimos nosotros.

*Es un final que con obstinada porfia acaba prodigándose una y otra vez. Quizás con sexo anal un poco antes acaso.*


De lo que se trata desde mi punto de vista , es tener una vida lo más acorde con nuestro determinismo biológico y eso nos hará más felices y que lleguemos a abuelos .

*Esto ya parece algo más discutible. La felicidad es algo muy personal y lo de llegar a abuelos es una meta "razonable" pero que si nos diesen a elegir entre tener y hacer para alcanzar la felicidad mentada y morir antes de ser abuelos..................................no sé yo, pero creo que muchos optaríamos por no llegar a abuelos.*

Es fácil de entender si lo trasladamos a la vida de los animales .

¿ qué es más feliz ? un pingüino que viva en el polo sur con tormentas a 40 grados bajo cero y que tenga que recorrer kilómetros para buscar comida ....?

¿ o un pingüino en faunia ?

*Creo que en esta propuesta el determinismo biológico lo contempla usted de soslayo

Hay que tener presentes también que frente a la fobia a la pederastia, este poderoso impulso sexual es de lo poco que nos diferencia a gentiles de los juden  *


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, post: 34577768, member: 116398"]
> gracias por su interesante respuesta
> 
> Un proceso estocástico es aquel cuyo comportamiento no es determinista, en la medida en que el subsiguiente estado del sistema se determina tanto por las acciones predecibles del proceso como por elementos aleatorios.
> ...















La tensión de la vida en pareja . La posesión hace desaparecer el estímulo . la vida oscila entre querer y alcanzar , el dolor y el aburrimiento .


LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD Se ha hecho creer a la población de determinados países ( los que están siendo atacados con el coronavirus ) que han descubierto el sexo en esta generación y que follar es la razón para emparejarse y lo que sostiene a las parejas . Es algo completamente absurdo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Abr 2021)

El COVID no se contagia por via anal. tampoco la gripe. Por otro lado estoy de acuerdo con el OP y con nuestras autoridades sanitarias en que hay que usar preservativo para con cualquier pareja no habitual, sea contacto anal o vaginal, pero hay riesgo aun con todo de mononucleosis, citommegalovirus papilomavirus y un sinfin mas de enfermedades , asi como de COVID. Por lo demas, estando sanitos y en estricta monogamia si podéis hacer tras tras por detras ¿O no OP?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Abr 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El COVID no se contagia por via anal. tampoco la gripe. Por otro lado estoy de acuerdo con el OP y con nuestras autoridades sanitarias en que hay que usar preservativo para con cualquier pareja no habitual, sea contacto anal o vaginal, pero hay riesgo aun con todo de mononucleosis, citommegalovirus papilomavirus y un sinfin mas de enfermedades , asi como de COVID. Por lo demas, estando sanitos y en estricta monogamia si podéis hacer tras tras por detras ¿O no OP?



Sospecha !!! cuando los que conducen a esta sociedad degenerada en vías de extinción, que es la occidental , fomentan comportamientos que todos los sabios, filósofos, creadores de doctrinas y políticos que querían lo mejor para su pueblo , desde el principio de las civilizaciones, rechazaron y los calificaron como pecados o delitos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2021)

*Redes - Viaje por el cuerpo - RTVE.es*
Redes - Viaje por el cuerpo . Redes online, completo y gratis en RTVE.es A la Carta. Todos los documentales online de Redes en RTVE.es A la Carta
www.rtve.es

Eduard Punset entrevista al biólogo británico Richard Dawkins


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2021)

*Schopenhauer: «Sobre la felicidad humana y animal»*


*Los animales pueden parecernos, comparados con nosotros bajo una cierta perspectiva, como realmente sabios por su tranquilo e indisturbado disfrute del presente. El animal es el presente personificado. La evidente serenidad de ánimo de la que ellos participan cubre con frecuencia de vergüenza nuestra condición, tan inquieta e insatisfecha a causa de nuestros pensamientos y preocupaciones*. Y hasta las mismas alegrías, antes aludidas, de la esperanza y de la anticipación no nos son dadas gratuitamente. Lo que una persona goza como anticipo de una esperanza o como expectativa de una satisfacción le es sustraído después de su haber como se hubiese tomado un anticipo a cuenta, de modo que el placer en sí real le resulta mucho menor. El animal, en cambio, está libre del placer anticipado, pero también lo está de esa sustracción del placer anticipado, de modo que goza lo que está presente y real íntegramente y en su totalidad. De igual modo los males sólo pesan sobre él con su peso real y propio, mientras que a nosotros el miedo y la previsión de los males con frecuencia nos los duplican. *Esta total absorción en el presente típica de los animales, es la causa principal de la alegría que nos procuran los animales domésticos. Ellos son el presente personificado, y en un cierto sentido nos hacen sentir el valor de cada momento que tenemos sin turbaciones ni preocupaciones, mientras nosotros, las más de las veces, con nuestros pensamientos estamos más allá de tales momentos y los dejamos pasar sin disfrutarlos*. 


(*Fuente: Parerga y Paralipómena, 153*)


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

*sólo las mujeres occidentales de esta generación tienen la regla todos los meses .*

Lo normal , lo que pasa por ejemplo con las mujeres africanas , es que tengan el primer hijo en su adolescencia.
El embarazo dura 9 meses, luego el parto y unos 3 años de lactancia

Dar la teta inhibe la ovulación , como en cualquier otra hembra ¿ has visto que una gorila, elefanta o ballena ... quede embarazada al poco de parir ?

cuando el bebé humano deja de mamar , vuelve a ovular y por lo tanto a quedar preñada .

Otro ciclo de 3 años ....

*3 años x 7 hijos = 21 años , es decir cuando llega la menopausia.


Mucho ojo porque la regla todos los meses ...

significa estar en celo todos los meses ,* algo que ocurría sólo 7 veces a lo largo de la vida de nuestras antepasadas


Y ese es el origen del histerismo de las mujeres blancas occidentales .



La razón de ser de todas las hembras es ser madres , sin no sigue las etapas de la vida , lógicamente la mente se desequilibra .

*El deseo sexual es una urgencia por ser madre , es una alarma del cuerpo y de la mente* como el hambre y la sed para impulsar a la hembra a que inice un ciclo que le da sentido a su vida.

El ansia sexual es terrible, exactamente lo mismo que un heroinómano que corre con su síndrome de abstinencia en busca de la siguiente dosis


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 622655
> 
> 
> la gente piensa que una eyaculación es como descorchar champán .
> ...



Lo del porno es una pollada, nunca mejor dicho.
Yo veo porno, me masturbo todos los días, y también follo todos los días con mi pareja, con la que ya he tenido larvas.
También es cierto que no es una bigotuda española, y eso ayuda a la motivación.

El problema no es el porno, es vuestro autocontrol, que tiende a cero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo del porno es una pollada, nunca mejor dicho.
> Yo veo porno, me masturbo todos los días, y también follo todos los días con mi pareja, con la que ya he tenido larvas.
> También es cierto que no es una bigotuda española, y eso ayuda a la motivación.
> 
> El problema no es el porno, es vuestro autocontrol, que tiende a cero.



hay que distinguir el porno normal, lo que es un coito que activa tus neuronas espejo ... 

DE LAS PARAFILIAS , QUE SON SIEMPRE LA DEGENERACIÓN DEL INDIVIDUO Y EL CONJUNTO DE LA SOCIEDAD. 

Como la pornografía extrema trastornan la conducta sexual del individuo puesto que ya deja de ser algo natural y biológico para ser una obsesión con la que se acaba identificando . De ahí todas estas identidades relacionadas con drogarse con el sexo , más propias de un catálogo de psiquiatría . 






El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS


El sexo compulsivo es una enfermedad mental para la OMS Por primera vez, el comportamiento sexual compulsivo —comúnmente llamado adicción sexual— es clasificado como un desorden de salud mental en la lista de Clasificación Internacional de Enfermedades (CIE) de la Organización Mundial de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jaimegvr (25 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



Por eso en las antiguas culturas era muy importante emparejarse con una mujer VIRGEN, para asegurarse el paso del total de nuestros genes.

Sexo anal con semen eyaculado + consumo habitual de drogas == Sindrome de inmunodeficiencia == SIDA.
== Drogadictos y homosexuales pasivos. == No hay ningun virus VIH.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

este forero ATARAXIO es molt desagrada-pla, "eyacular en el recto" ... lo suelta así tan fría y alegremente el tío, no podía haber dicho "acabar detrás" o "soltar el veneno donde las almorranas"


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> este forero ATARAXIO es molt desagrada-pla, "eyacular en el recto" ... lo suelta así tan fría y alegremente el tío, no podía haber dicho "acabar detrás" o "soltar el veneno donde las almorranas"



a las cosas hay que llamarla por su nombre 

FUMAR : respirar humo con nicotina y otros venenos adictivos , con el fin de drogarse constantemente cada minuto de todos los días de la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> este forero ATARAXIO es molt desagrada-pla, "eyacular en el recto" ... lo suelta así tan fría y alegremente el tío, no podía haber dicho "acabar detrás" o "soltar el veneno donde las almorranas"




es tan absurdo y antinatural como eyacular en las orejas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es tan absurdo y antinatural como eyacular en las orejas



pero más fácil


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2021)

Vivo en Moscú, y mi mujer es rusa.
Y las demás eslavas como mínimo.
Lo siento parguela


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2021)

Tengo una novia transexual, y respondo preguntas


Se llama Cristina, tiene 23 años (yo 27). Llevamos saliendo un año, y parece que la cosa marcha. Supongo que habrá curiosidad por el tema, y responderé lo que se me pregunte. Pido un mínimo respeto posible para mí, dentro de lo que sea posible, teniendo en cuenta el foro en que estamos.?Que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2021)

El deseo y el placer son emociones bioquímicas que ocurren dentro de la mente de las personas y que se pueden relacionar con hechos que ocurren fuera . 



Insisto una vez más que han obsesionado a la población occidental con el sexo como forma de drogarles y destruirles , porque la gente normal , nuestros antepasados y los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, excepto degenerados , putas , gente de mal vivir ... no andan como perros en celo anhelando volver a correrse . 



¿ no os dais cuenta que es una ridiculez ?? 



es como fumar ! sólo sirve para seguir fumando . 



Lo que está pasando es un ataque de ingeniería social como hicieron con el Opio en China y la India .



De la misma manera que hay plantas que son venenosas , como la cicuta , otras por increíble que parezca producen sustancias que encajan perfectamente con los receptores bioquímicos del cerebro de todos los animales que descendemos de los peces. 

Y que por desgracia puede alterarlos para siempre convirtiendo a la persona o el animal en un esclavo como multitud de experimentos con ratas así lo confirman. 



La bioquímica existe para encauzarte por el buen camino de la vida y premiarte o castigarte a tí , un conejo o elefante , según hagas las cosas bien o mal . Alterar esos procesos emocionales destruye la capacidad de las personas de autocontrolarse . 



OPIO = MORFINA = HEROÍNA = ENDORFINA 



El opio es una mezcla compleja de sustancias que se extrae de las cápsulas de la adormidera (Papaver somniferum), que contiene la droga narcótica y analgésica llamada morfina y otros alcaloides . Los alcaloides derivados de la adormidera se sintetizan a través de la ruta metabólica de la bencilisoquinolina. Las plantas productoras de alcaloides bencilisoquinolínicos tienen una ruta biosintética común, haciendo uso de dos unidades de L-tirosina. Una molécula de tirosina se metaboliza a dopamina, que constituye la parte isoquinolínica, mientras que la parte bencílica se forma principalmente de tiramina, la cual es el producto de la descarboxilación de la tirosina. 



Muchas de las grandes fortunas de Estados Unidos fueron basadas en este narcotráfico, que era encubierto, pues decían que se comerciaba con té o tabaco. 



En 1829, el Emperador Daoguang prohibió la venta y el consumo de opio a causa del gran número de adictos.



El emperador censuró el opio en China debido al efecto negativo de este en la población. Los británicos en cambio, veían al opio como el mercado ideal que los ayudaría a compensar el gran comercio con China. Estas guerras y los subsiguientes tratados firmados entre las potencias dieron como resultado que varios puertos de China se abrieran al comercio con Occidente, lo que condujo en parte a la caída de la economía china.







El mercadeo de opio por parte del Reino Unido, Francia y Estados Unidos a China generó un conflicto de grandes proporciones. Los chinos consideraban que Occidente no tenía nada de valor con lo que comerciar, pero los comerciantes británicos y estadounidenses, fuertemente respaldados por la Corona británica, vieron en el opio la posibilidad de tener intercambio.



Para 1839 el opio ya estaba al alcance de los obreros y campesinos. Se generó con esto un gran crecimiento de usuarios en China, por lo que el propio emperador debió tomar cartas en el asunto, nombrando a Lin Hse Tsu para que frenara el tráfico de opio. Cuando Hong Kong fue devuelta a China en 1997, lo primero que hicieron fue poner una estatua de Lin, considerado como un héroe nacional entre los chinos


----------



## matriz (23 May 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, post: 34577768, member: 116398"]
> gracias por su interesante respuesta
> 
> Un proceso estocástico es aquel cuyo comportamiento no es determinista, en la medida en que el subsiguiente estado del sistema se determina tanto por las acciones predecibles del proceso como por elementos aleatorios.
> ...



Ya. Muy bien. Y que pretendes que haga un pingüino que HA NACIDO en el zoo? Deprimirse y suicidarse? Pues igual si. Como nosotros, no? 

Porque la vida que tuvieron mis abuelos con sus siete hijos, sin dinero pero con terreno, casa, huerto, animales y rifle para defenderse ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE AHORA.

O cuentanos. Sorprendenos. Cuantos hijos, hectareas, y armas para defenderte del enemigo TIENES TU?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2021)

matriz dijo:


> Ya. Muy bien. Y que pretendes que haga un pingüino que HA NACIDO en el zoo? Deprimirse y suicidarse? Pues igual si. Como nosotros, no?
> 
> Porque la vida que tuvieron mis abuelos con sus siete hijos, sin dinero pero con terreno, casa, huerto, animales y rifle para defenderse ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE AHORA.
> 
> O cuentanos. Sorprendenos. Cuantos hijos, hectareas, y armas para defenderte del enemigo TIENES TU?




Ahora más que nunca , vivimos en un zoo humano . 

En una profunda caverna de Platón . Cada vez más profunda . 

Drogan a la gente para que no sea consciente de la realidad y de su vida deplorable. 

El sueño de los criminales que han diseñado el sistema es que los niños obligados a estar 7 horas sentados soportando a una figura de poder para que aprendan ser sometidos , sin aprender nada útil, se conviertan en adultos que por propia voluntad vivan su vida esclava .


----------



## matriz (23 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ahora más que nunca , vivimos en un zoo humano .
> 
> En una profunda caverna de Platón . Cada vez más profunda .
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. Desde que nacimos nos quitaron a nuestra madre y a nuestra padre. Nunca aprendimos lo que era la maternidad ni la paternidad, ni siquiera lo que era ser una mujer o ser un hombre. No aprendimos el oficio de nuestros abuelos. Ni siquiera cultivar un tomate. 
Se nos encierra desde los 4 meses en una guarderia, luego en el colegio, instituto, universidad... Llegamos a los 30 años sin saber hacer nada con nuestras propias manos, sin saber cual es nuestro papel para con nuestra propia naturaleza. Llegamos ademas con el cerebro frito de alcohol, drogas, pornografia, etc. 
Y cuando te quieres dar cuenta de algo ya es mas que demasiado tarde. Es completamente irreversible. 
No puedes luchar contra el monstruo que se ha alimentado de tu propia vida. Es muchisimo mas fuerte que tu. 
Es lo que hay. 
Son las circunstancias que nos han tocado. 
Igual que mi abuela no eligio tener 7 hijos por Dios y por España, yo no he elegido vivir esta distopia. O si?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2021)

matriz dijo:


> Por supuesto. Desde que nacimos nos quitaron a nuestra madre y a nuestra padre. Nunca aprendimos lo que era la maternidad ni la paternidad, ni siquiera lo que era ser una mujer o ser un hombre. No aprendimos el oficio de nuestros abuelos. Ni siquiera cultivar un tomate.
> Se nos encierra desde los 4 meses en una guarderia, luego en el colegio, instituto, universidad... Llegamos a los 30 años sin saber hacer nada con nuestras propias manos, sin saber cual es nuestro papel para con nuestra propia naturaleza. Llegamos ademas con el cerebro frito de alcohol, drogas, pornografia, etc.
> Y cuando te quieres dar cuenta de algo ya es mas que demasiado tarde. Es completamente irreversible.
> No puedes luchar contra el monstruo que se ha alimentado de tu propia vida. Es muchisimo mas fuerte que tu.
> ...



Tu cosmovisión está diseñada en los despachos. 

Si hubieses nacido ahí al lado, en Argelia , pensarías justo lo contrario y tu vida sería muy diferente


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

Mas de la mitad de la población actual , son extranjeros a los que hacen pasar por españoles y millones de españoles ( vascos, catalanes y en general de todo el país adoctrinados ) dicen ser extranjeros.

Cuando murió Franco y asesinaron a Carrero Blanco , en España había 35 millones de habitantes. Familias que tenían una media de 4 hijos .

Desde la fecha, como todo el mundo sabe, sólo muy pocas mujeres autóctonas han sido madres .

Por lo tanto si multiplicamos unos 400 mil muertos cada año x 46 años nos da 18 millones y medio de españoles muertos.

Las cuentas están claras : Si a los 46 millones actuales , restamos los muertos y no han nacido niños ¿ de dónde sale tanta gente ?

Una secta antinatalista se ha apoderado de la mente de los españoles .

A través de múltiples métodos de ingeniería social , como el feminismo , las leyes viogen, el lavado de cerebro a las niñas en los colegios , los guiones de las series , la promoción de ídolos juveniles , la denigración de la mujer como madre y esposa ....

además de instituciones financiadas por el gobierno , están obsesionados con que las mujeres no tengan hijos , que aborten las embarazadas, que la gente tenga miedo a casarse y destruir las familias ya consolidadas.

La bomba gay, es hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es comportarse como los gays, follar durante un tiempo y luego cambiar de pareja. Es una forma de drogar a la población para que se le pase una etapa crucial de su vida y que no tiene marcha atrás .

*Sociedad Española de Contracepción – SEC*





sec.es


*La Sociedad Española de Contracepción (SEC)* es una sociedad científica y profesional que tiene como fines el asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico de los métodos contraceptivos y su relación con la salud reproductiva formativa y divulgativa. Pertenecen a la SEC Médicos/as Ginecólogos/as, Atención Primaria, Enfermeria, Matronas y otros profesionales que se han mostrado interesados en la Salud Sexual y Reproductiva.

Desde la SEC se ofrece, especialmente, una amplia labor de *asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico *de los métodos anticonceptivos.

Para el cumplimiento de sus fines la SEC realiza numerosas actividades como congresos nacionales y autonómicos, cursos de formación, Máster, investigación y estudios a través de su Observatorio de Salud Sexual y Reproductiva, Conferencias de Consenso, publicaciones, encuentros con los medios de comunicación, manifiestos, documentación científica, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

vale más una imagen que mil palabras , esto es un macho alfa :



y esto es un típico español que se droga con su pene en vez de con una jeringa con heroína , que es lo mismo .


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 May 2021)

Tus hilos me quitan mucho el sueño la verdad.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 May 2021)

matriz, post: 35109505, member: 46267"]

Porque la vida que tuvieron mis abuelos con sus siete hijos, sin dinero pero con terreno, casa, huerto, animales y rifle para defenderse ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE AHORA.

*Sí es así, Para ello se unen dos razones por separado o incluso juntas: Han sido históricamente desposeídos de lo más elemental que debería tener cualquier ser humano y o las necesidades que nos hemos creado son excesivas para aquellas condiciones de vida*

O cuentanos. Sorprendenos. Cuantos hijos, hectareas, y armas para defenderte del enemigo TIENES TU?
*
Hectáreas :0
Hijos: 0
Armas: 0

No tengo enemigos. Ante la hipotética aparición de uno apocalíptico, sólo va a anticipar un final ya bastante próximo., por lo que cualquier obsesión es gratuita. La enfermedad y el envejecimiento son los enemigos por antonomasia que ignoran por completo bienes y pervivencia de los genes. 

"No se engañe nadie no. pensando que ha de durar lo que espera mas que duró lo que vio"

Al título del OP: Protección en todas las Relaciones sexuales, como no en el sexo anal, oral y vaginal, y sólo a pelo sodomitico cuando ambos son virgenes  o pareja constituida y monogama. Es triste pero real.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> matriz, post: 35109505, member: 46267"]
> 
> Porque la vida que tuvieron mis abuelos con sus siete hijos, sin dinero pero con terreno, casa, huerto, animales y rifle para defenderse ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE AHORA.
> 
> ...




Los que hemos convivido toda la vida con animales y los hemos criado somos conscientes que la personalidad es algo genético . En una camada de perros , los cachorros desde los pocos días de nacer ya manifiestan su forma de ser que será constante a lo largo de su vida . Los hay tímidos y autistas , huraños y agresivos, amables y alegres , juguetones y valientes , atentos e inteligentes, alocados e imparables … a medida que van creciendo no cambian .

La impronta es algo determinante a la hora de adquirir la identidad . Habitualmente es la madre quien se encarga de amamantar a los cachorros o a los pollos si son de loros . Todos los animales llamados salvajes , deben separarse de su madre y ser alimentados a mano por humanos para que no sean agresivos en la edad adulta .

Ellos se identifican con los humanos y pueden convivir perfectamente como si fuesen mascotas, aunque sea un tigre.

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas al tigre muy pronto de su madre , será un gatito y no da espectáculo, si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso .

Nuestra mente funciona como el sistema operativo de un ordenador que ya viene con varios programas instalados y que luego le instalamos algunas nuevas aplicaciones que pueden reemplazar a los programas originales que ni siquiera tocamos .

Los primeros días, semanas , meses y años configuran , activan o desactivan una enorme cantidad de opciones heredadas desde nuestros antepasados los peces.

El cerebro evolucionó como las capas de una cebolla , ninguna de sus partes deja de funcionar , de hecho lo que se conoce como cerebro de reptil ( de pez ) dirige la mayoría de nuestras acciones , deseos y miedos.

Poco se diferencia lo que nos hace felices de lo que hace feliz a un chimpancé en la selva o cualquier otro animal que descienda de los peces, que son todos excepto los insectos.

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como las aplicaciones de un móvil . Más o menos todo lo que somos y lo que pensamos se reduce a esto :


Buscar alimentos y sitio para dormir
Seleccionar amigos para pertenecer a un grupo y definir nuestra identidad
Seducir la mejor pareja disponible compitiendo con otros
Formar un núcleo reproductivo y atender a los hijos
Establecer alianzas imprescindibles para protegerse de los enemigos
Identificar a los tramposos que quieren engañarnos
Deducir que pasa por la mente de los otros
Planificar venganzas
Juzgar moralmente a los demás


En los humanos :

– Por un lado, el *temperamento* es la disposición innata que nos impulsa a reaccionar de forma particular a los estímulos ambientales.

Así pues, éste hace referencia a la dimensión biológica e instintiva de la personalidad humana: el temperamento está determinado por la herencia genética, la cual influye de manera notable en el funcionamiento del sistema nervioso y endocrino, es decir, en la incidencia relativa de plurales neurotransmisores y hormonas.

Estas diferencias a nivel individual dan lugar a variaciones en distintos rasgos y predisposiciones. Por ejemplo, la hiperreactividad del sistema nervioso simpático (o, en palabras más simples, la facilidad con la que el cerebro entra en “modo alerta”) favorece la aparición de sensaciones de ansiedad y estrés.

Asimismo, otro ejemplo que proporciona Hans Eysenck es que las personas extrovertidas se caracterizan por niveles crónicamente bajos de activación cortical.





– Por otro lado, el *carácter* es el conjunto de reacciones y hábitos de comportamiento que se han adquirido durante la vida.

Dicho de otro modo, se trata del componente aprendido de la personalidad, ya que aparece como consecuencia de las experiencias que vivimos y la cultura en la que crecemos.

Contrariamente al pensamiento común, no se manifiesta de forma absoluta e inexorable en la infancia, sino que pasa por diversas fases hasta alcanzar su completa expresión al final de la adolescencia.

En efecto, las vivencias específicas, la localización geográfica, el entorno social y familiar o la educación formal son capaces de moldear considerablemente las predisposiciones genéticas y tendencias biológicas antes descritas, esto es, al temperamento. Si bien no existe un grado de acuerdo tan contundente en torno a la definición del carácter en comparación con la de temperamento, la mayoría de propuestas destacan el hecho de que *el primero deriva de la interacción social*.

Una vez aclarado este punto, ¿Cómo entendemos hoy en día la *personalidad*?

Pues mediante la siguiente fórmula: Personalidad (P) = Temperamento (t) + Carácter (c)

En psicología, el término _personalidad_ se define como la *organización de las emociones, cogniciones y conductas* que determinan los patrones de comportamiento de un individuo.

Se trata de la integración dinámica de las diversas pautas de comportamiento que emanan de la herencia genética en colaboración con los factores sociales y culturales, es decir, un conjunto de rasgos tanto aprendidos como innatos que se dan en un individuo y persisten a lo largo del tiempo.

Es de vital relevancia recalcar este último punto: la personalidad ha de ser coherente en contextos distintos, de tal manera que el marco de actuación del sujeto en cuestión y su estado de ánimo se manifiesten repetidamente en escenarios cambiantes.

¿es posible discernir qué aspectos de la personalidad pertenecen al carácter y cuáles son temperamentales

es francamente difícil distinguir de forma estricta en si un rasgo peculiar (v.gr., la obsesión, la dejadez o la adaptabilidad) es un pilar de nuestra naturaleza o, por el contrario, ha sido designado por el ambiente. Lo más habitual es que, en mayor o menor medida, ambas hayan ejercido cierta influencia en la forma de ser.

Esa personalidad que nos define , está tan arraigada, que la frase preferida de la gente es “ no cambies “ . Nos gusta porque es imposible cambiar ya que son estructuras neuronales que no se pueden borrar fácilmente y eso nos reconforta.

https://ramtalks.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/pexels-andrea-piacquadio-3779432.jpg


----------



## Vorsicht (24 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
> Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
> follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
> Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.
> ...



Que caiga un meteorito ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

Son nuevas sectas que han surgido o han hecho surgir , al privar a la población de la verdadera forma de entender la vida y lo que significa estar vivo.

Es darle importancia a algo que no lo tiene.

Básicamente es como si hiciesen un master de " fumadores " haciendo creer que es una identidad y que fumar rubio o negro determina tu vida.

Es completamente irrelevante lo que hagan las personas con sus genitales . Desvinculado el sexo de su función reproductiva en el ámbito de una pareja fiel y la creación de una familia numerosa , todo da igual , son juegos de rol , formas de drogarse, divertimentos , aficiones, hobbies , chaladuras ... dependiendo del grado de intensidad que el ansiedad sexual desborde a la persona estéril .

Lo mismo es drogarse con un ano que con una vagina estéril, que con una cabra, un perro, un succionador de clítoris , pornografía y tantas opciones que ya se me escapan y que realmente son todo lo mismo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

El recto en la parte final del tracto digestivo y sirve para finalizar el proceso de digestión y expulsar los restos de alimentos digeridos , y esa su única función .


de la misma manera que los pulmones son para inhalar aire puro , que nos permite sobrevivir a través de la respiración.

Ni el recto es una vagina , ni los pulmones están diseñados para drogarse con humo cargado de nicotina, cocaína o heroína.

La forma de drogarse a través del recto , es con la dopamina generada por el sexo.

Introducir semen de otra persona, es como una inyección de viroma en vena, ya que todos los virus que tiene el activo y que su sistema inmunológico puede controlar , pasarán a formar parte del cuerpo y de la sangre del pasivo y puede destruir su sistema inmunitario , provocando inmunodeficiencia.



*






Viroma humano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

es.wikipedia.org
Sistema inmunitario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Recto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

El recto no es una vagina . Su única función es absorber el agua de los restos de alimentos que no se han podido digerir y que son desechados por el organismo. 











¿Cuáles son las funciones del recto?


Aquellos compuestos que el organismo no puede aprovechar pasan al intestino grueso, en el cual se encuentra el recto.




okdiario.com


----------



## enmanuel (5 Jun 2021)

A QUIEN EYACULA DIOS LE AYUDA


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Jun 2021)

O sea, cuando se la meto por el culo a una cerda y me corro a pelito, estoy transmitiendo mis genes a la cerda?


----------



## Chulita (5 Jun 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Casi todo lo que dice tiene una base *estocástica*, y aunque se afirman muchas hipótesis ni se sabe en esencia a qué se debe ni si se cumple % de las veces. Lo de las heces trasplantadas es hasta cierto punto normal porque se han perdido las beneficiosas y se cree que es posible restaurar esa flora. a partir de ahí lo demas se queda en mera estadística. hablamos de prácticas de riesgo y no inventamos nada. Es normal probablemente que el recto sea más vulnerable a la infección. pero no por ello la vagina es invulnerable. Igual que el corona como usted dice, hay familias cuyos miembros no se ahn infectado. No conociendo más detalles hay gente con aparatos inmunológicos mas fuertes , tampoco hay un "insondable" misterio en ello acaso.
> Es evidente la importancia creciente de la microbiologia en nuestro tiempo y sobre todo la del aparato digestivo donde están el 70% de nuestras defensas. No cabe duda de que hay una lucha atroz en toda esa suerte de microorganismos fungicos, bacterianos y viricos, desde que el mundo es mundo, y que tal vez esta pandemia nos sirva para dar un paso adelante en el conocimiento de la naturaleza y procesos de infección



Escrotástica más bien.


Yo es leerlo y se me antojan bukakkes en ristra.


----------



## Terminanor (5 Jun 2021)

El estudio habla de moscas inmaduras. Si lo trasladamos a las mujeres, la lefa que condicionará su descendencia es la que han tragado durante la adolescencia.
Buena prole se va a engendrar de moros, gitanos y otra gentuza de ser cierto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> O sea, cuando se la meto por el culo a una cerda y me corro a pelito, estoy transmitiendo mis genes a la cerda?



estás transmitiendo tus microbios que en tí pueden estar controlados por tu sistema inmunológico, pero en la otra persona pueden resultar fatales. 

Varios kilos de nuestro cuerpo son microbios, somos un ecosistema . Es una lucha constante entre ellos y nuestro sistema inmunológico. 
Cuando bajamos las defensas ganan la batalla . La mayoría de las veces son dolores de garganta, resfriados y síntomas que ahora asocian al coronavirus pero que siempre fueron malestares que de vez en cuando todos tenemos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2021)

El sistema intestinal está protegido por una GRAN MEMBRANA que va desde la boca hasta el recto.

Esta membrana cambia dependiendo de la estructura: boca, esófago, estómago, duodeno, yeyuno, íleon, intestino grueso y recto.

En todo su recorrido, esta mucosa es la primera barrera de defensa de nuestro cuerpo al igual que la piel y los pulmones.

Toda la mucosa cumple unas funciones muy importantes para la salud de los seres vivos. Entre ellas la absorción de los nutrientes, la producción de enzimas digestivas y de ciertos anticuerpos, los cuales actúan contra las infecciones.

La membrana intestinal es SEMI-PERMEABLE; pues tiene que permitir la absorción de los nutrientes en los alimentos que ingerimos, y debe rechazar aquellas sustancias que al ser absorbidas, podrían dañar nuestro cuerpo. Pero los hábitos alimenticios, la polución y nuestro modo de vida, van dañando poco a poco esta capacidad y como resultado el intestino se vuelve permeable. Cuando la membrana intestinal se inflama, pierde su propiedad protectora, su capacidad de absorber nutrientes, de producir enzimas digestivas, y de crear un ambiente perfecto para los microorganismos que habitan en su interior y que juegan un papel muy importante en el cuidado de la misma membrana. Es la conocida Flora Intestinal.

​
Cuando un intestino se vuelve permeable, estamos expuestos a cualquier invasión y/o infección. A través de un intestino inflamado y permeable, muchas sustancias y micro-organismos pasan a la sangre y afectan el buen funcionamiento de nuestros órganos (Sistema inmunitario, hormonal, nervioso, urinario, respiratorio y reproductivo, entre otros.), causando diferentes síntomas (dolor abdominal, dolores articulares, fibromialgia, flatulencia, diarrea, fatiga crónica, intolerancia a algunos alimentos, etc..). Al mismo tiempo un intestino inflamado es más susceptible a la invasión de parásitos, bacterias, o levaduras como la Cándida Albicans, que a su vez inflaman más el intestino, causando una mayor permeabilidad.

Nuestros intestinos al igual que la piel y los pulmones SON LA PRINCIPAL BARRERA DE PROTECCIÓN DE NUESTRO CUERPO.

​




*¿Tienes un intestino permeable?...9 Signos:*

Cuando la inflamación es persistente, se hace crónica, entonces entra en juego el sistema inmunológico el cual tratará de regular las citocinas inflamatorias (que son células que se generan en el lugar de la infección/lesión para su reparación), responsables de los mecanismos neuro-endocrino- inmunológicos y cuando se resuelve el problema, la liberación de citocinas cesa, y comienza la liberación de otras células que se encargaran de poner fin a la respuesta inmunológica. PERO cuando este proceso de desactivación no se lleva a cabo correctamente, se genera una inflamación crónica que puede llevar al desarrollo de otras enfermedades como producto de la agresión del mismo sistema inmunológico que sigue atacando pero ahora por error lo hace también sobre nuestras células sanas, generando las famosas "enfermedades autoinmunes. Por ejemplo: Lupus Eritematoso, Artritis reumatoide, enfermedades de la tiroides, inflamación de hígado y riñones, etc.



La causa principal, es la inflamación y la porosidad de la membrana intestinal debido a sustancias, micro-organismos y al estilo de vida de las personas que dañan la integridad de la misma llevando a un mal funcionamiento.

Causas de esta inflamación:

*La poca masticación y la deficiencia de ácido clorhídrico o enzimas pancreáticas lleva a una mala digestión de los alimentos ingeridos lo que genera una fermentación y/o putrefacción en el intestino, dando lugar a la producción de ciertos gases que pueden dañar y/o inflamar la pared intestinal.

*Hay ciertos alimentos y sustancias como el trigo, lácteos, café, etc.., que pueden irritar el intestino produciendo inflamación y aumento de la permeabilidad. La sensibilidad y alergias alimenticias causan inflamación y atrofia de las células intestinales, porque producen toxinas en el intestino y por consiguiente, irritación y/o inflamación.

*El uso indiscriminado de medicamentos tales como antibióticos, antiinflamatorios no esteroideos; los cuales inhiben las prostaglandinas protectoras y como resultado hay un aumento de inflamación e híper-permeabilidad; promueven el crecimiento de hongos/levaduras que se adhieren a las células intestinales. El uso de estos medicamentos, aunque alivian los síntomas de inflamación, afectan a la mucosa gastrointestinal, precipitando un ataque enzimático y de ácido en la pared intestinal.

*Infecciones intestinales (infecciones por virus, bacterias, parásitos y hongos).

*Estrés crónico: inhibe la peristalsis, reduce la IgA secretora, aumenta la supresión inmunológica, ante una hiperactividad adrenal y reduce el suministro de sangre al intestino.

*Dieta baja en fibra: reduce el tránsito intestinal.

*Neurotoxicidad: su presencia causa daño en la membrana afectando el metabolismo energético, pobre funcionamiento de las membranas celulares, ineficiente catabolismo de nutrientes, mala digestión y absorción de nutrientes, interacción competitiva entre nutrientes/toxinas, incapacidad de los riñones de llevar a cabo sus funciones de excreción, y finalmente daño a los mecanismos de reparación del DNA.

*RECOMENDACIONES MÉDICAS*
*- Eliminación de los alimentos ácidos/irritantes (alcohol, té, café, etc...)

*- Tratar las sensibilidades y alergias a los alimentos, mediante pruebas médicas que lo certifiquen.

*- Ingerir alimentos altos en fibra (vegetales, frutas y legumbres).

*- Suplementar con probióticos, enzimas digestivas, fibra y HCL.

*- Hábitos de masticación, rotación de alimentos, preparación y calidad de los alimentos.

*- Reparación de la membrana intestinal a través de: L-glutamina, vitaminas, antioxidantes y cofactores, Cúrcuma, Quercetina y ácidos grasos esenciales.

*- Evitar la reabsorción intestinal de neurotoxinas, y ayudar a la eliminación de toxinas.







Intestino Poroso :: iPreveniRe.com


El sistema intestinal está protegido por una GRAN MEMBRANA que va desde la boca hasta el recto.




www.iprevenire.com


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Jun 2021)

@ATARAXIO yo siempre he pensado que los seres humanos solo somos meros constructos de las celulas y o virus, bacterias para poder gestionar su mundo mejor...
Somos como robot boss, un robot al servicio de la vida, el problema es que la conciencia, herramienta de ultima tecnologia celular se les escapo un poco de control, confiriendo a la maquina o franquenstein dominancia sobre algunos apetitos...

¿Que opinas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2021)

Nada puede evitar que cada año en España mueran unas 450 mil personas. Alargar sus agonías es el truco para llevarse gran parte de la tarta de los impuestos que no son más que 6 meses al año de esclavitud.

LA TRAMA DEL CORONAVIRUS ES LO MISMO QUE LO DEL RESCATE BANCARIO
EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A MARIANO RAJOY ES LO MISMO QUE LOS TRENES DE ZAPATERO
LA SOCIALDEMOCRACIA ES LO MISMO QUE EL JUDÍOMASONISMO
EL CORONAVIRUS ES PARA ENDEUDAR A LOS ESTADOS DONDE LA GENTE ES LO SUFICIENTEMENTE LERDA PARA PASAR SU VIDA TRABAJANDO.
LAS FARMACÉUTICAS Y TODO LO QUE RODEA A LA SANIDAD ES 99% ESTAFA Y NEGOCIO Y UN 1% DE UTILIDAD PÚBLICA.

Todas las especies tenemos la esperanza de vida estipulada . Los pingüinos no tienen hospitales ni los necesitan y en Nigeria tampoco.

Si en la esperanza de vida en España se calculasen los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres , sería menor que en Somalia .


ETIOPÍA ( por ejemplo ) un país del tamaño de España la mitad selva , por lo visto pasan hambre y sed , tienen guerras y la economía destruida , por supuesto no hay sanidad ni hospitales ( ni coronavirus ) ... acabo de ir a mira a google y dicen 4 mil muertos , porque queda feo dejar el casillero en blanco. Lógicamente de estar el virus ¿ cómo lo han parado ? ¿ han confinado a la población ? ¿ están los 115 millones de etíopes con mascarillas ? ¿ los han vacunado a todos ? ¿ se lavan las manos con alcohol ? 

De ser el virus como quieren que creamos y estar en Etiopía o Somalia como dicen que está , lógicamente habría montañas de muertos . 
Para los imbéciles que se creen que en los países pobres la vida no vale nada y los cuerpos se los comen la hienas , en África al margen de espectáculos para la tele , la moral y la rigidez de las costumbres es infinitamente mayor , de hecho no se permite ni un hurto , que persiguen al ladrón y lo muelen a palos , lo mismo con el adulterio y todo lo que aquí hemos normalizado y para ellos es inconcebible. 

a partir del minuto 34 nos podemos hacer una idea 









Españoles en el mundo - Etiopía, el origen de la humanidad


Vivimos las tradiciones de las remotas tribus Dassanech y Hamer, conocemos el misticismo de las iglesias talladas en piedra de Lalibela.



www.rtve.es





QUE TODO ES UN ENGAÑABOBOS Y BOBAS !!!! REACCIONEN .


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (21 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 622655
> 
> 
> la gente piensa que una eyaculación es como descorchar champán .
> ...



Y que me dices de los griegos/egipcios/romanos de antes de cristo? Tambien parafilia? Se lleva follando por el culo miles de años


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Y que me dices de los griegos/egipcios/romanos de antes de cristo? Tambien parafilia? Se lleva follando por el culo miles de años



No lo creo . ni siquiera existía el concepto. 

De la misma manera que nadie fumaba antes de que llegasen con el tabaco de América. 
A nadie se le había pasado por la cabeza que era guay respirar humo con droga . 

De la misma manera que nadie esnifaba cocaína antes de que la inventasen . 
A nadie se le había ocurrido que respirar un polvo blanco le iba a drogar .

Lo mismo con la heroína . Las jeringas son un invento reciente. 

Drogarse por el culo es un tipo de masturbación más sofisticada entre otras parafilias . 

Hay gente que se frota contra tacones , bragas usadas, succionadores de clítoris o animales . Incluso excrementos y orina !!! 

El sexo son actividades del cuerpo para provocar dopamina. 
El mismo efecto que la heroína pero con la propia bioquímica. 

Por lo demás , no te fíes de los historiadores , que les gusta contar relatos eróticos y escabrosos . tienes la realidad en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y que tienen una férrea moral y control de la sexualidad . De hecho en gran parte de África , extirpan el clítoris a las niñas y a los niños le hacen circuncisiones extremas . 
Los matrimonios son acuerdos entre familias y como sucedió en todas las civilizaciones , el adulterio es condenado con dureza , incluso con muertes terribles como la lapidación en la que participa toda la comunidad para que sirva de escarmiento . 











La Tribu: Para bien o para mal - Parte 2ª


La Tribu: Para bien o para mal - Parte 2ª. La tribu: la dote - parte 1ª La Tribu: aquí manda el hombre - Parte 3ª La novia de Muko, la adolescente Dami, se prepara para dejar a su familia, pero antes de dejar la aldea recibe dinero y regalos para su nueva vida. Ya en su nuevo hogar deberá pasar...




gloria.tv







genial reality de unas tribus de Etiopía, en donde se puede comprobar el origen de muchas de nuestras costumbres : el noviazgo, la dote, como una jovencita debe abandonar a su familia para ir a la tribu de su prometido , como es recibida y sus miedos....Son muy interesantes los " rituales" de humillación a los que someten a la recién llegada.
Aunque a nuestros ojos parece que viven en la pobreza, ellos se muestran orgullosos de su vida.
Su decencia, su diplomacia al hablar y afrontar conflictos emocionales aparentan incluso ser superiores a la nuestra, con tantas denuncias de pareja, divorcios y vidas destrozadas. El documental es una aproximación a como vivían nuestros antepasados ( que son esos ) hace 30.000 años. La imagen de humanos desarrapados y sucios es totalmente falsa. Una pequeña herida en un pie es muy molesta. Descuidarse en la higiene provocaría enfermedades de la piel y otras mucho peores. y sobre todo no seduciría a nadie. Solo hay que observar cuanto tiempo dedican los loros a acicalarse, o cuanto tarda un gato en quitarse una mancha de su pelo, para suponer que nuestros antepasados hace docenas de miles de años, eran igual o mejor que ahora. No os lo perdáis.

La novia de Muko, la adolescente Dami, se prepara para dejar a su familia, pero antes de dejar la aldea recibe dinero y regalos para su nueva vida. Ya en su nuevo hogar deberá pasar por distintos rituales que duraran meses antes de contraer matrimonio.


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Jun 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Y que me dices de los griegos/egipcios/romanos de antes de cristo? Tambien parafilia? Se lleva follando por el culo miles de años



De eso no le han hablado los loritos grises jenios ni Séneca, así que para taradaxio no existe.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No lo creo . ni siquiera existía el concepto.
> 
> De la misma manera que nadie fumaba antes de que llegasen con el tabaco de América.
> A nadie se le había pasado por la cabeza que era guay respirar humo con droga .
> ...



Señor, el ser humano lleva evadiendose de la realidad ya sea de forma lúdica o mística miles y miles de año. La heroina deriva del opio y te aseguro que no es nuevo su uso. La hoja de coca estoy seguro de que la mascaban los indios (mayas, aztecas e hincas), otra cosa es su procesamiento y transformación en pasta de coca y polvo. Y te vuelvo a repetir, me da igual que no te lo creas, existen sobradas evidencias de prácticas de sodomia en la civilización antigua. Sodoma y Gomorra le suena?? Pues eso.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (22 Jun 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> La telegonia esta le viene muy bien a las viudas alpha, que quedan preñadas de su ex mientras paga en beta proveedor y luego cuando el hijo sale capitán del equipo de football cuando el "padre" es incapaz de levantar una mancuerna de 12lbs, le dicen que es la telegonia y eso...



Mancuernas no levanta pero cuernos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Señor, el ser humano lleva evadiendose de la realidad ya sea de forma lúdica o mística miles y miles de año. La heroina deriva del opio y te aseguro que no es nuevo su uso. La hoja de coca estoy seguro de que la mascaban los indios (mayas, aztecas e hincas), otra cosa es su procesamiento y transformación en pasta de coca y polvo. Y te vuelvo a repetir, me da igual que no te lo creas, existen sobradas evidencias de prácticas de sodomia en la civilización antigua. Sodoma y Gomorra le suena?? Pues eso.



¿ Qué drogas tomaba tu abuelo ?

¿ cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu abuela ?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué drogas tomaba tu abuelo ?
> 
> ¿ cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu abuela ?



Coño, no sabía yo que la vida de mis abuelos marcará tendencia mundial e histórica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Coño, no sabía yo que la vida de mis abuelos marcará tendencia mundial e histórica.



lo que te quiero decir es que lo que está sucediendo en España y cierto sector de la población occidental, es algo único en la historia de la humanidad y que sucede por primera vez. 

Te remito a Enrique VIII y su grave conflicto porque se quiso separar de la hija de los reyes católicos .

Obviamente si el rey estaba tan limitado , el resto de la población mucho más. 

¿ Te recuerdo que el adulterio además de un pecado era un delito y que todavía siguen condenando a muerte a muchas personas por ese crimen ?


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que te quiero decir es que lo que está sucediendo en España y cierto sector de la población occidental, es algo único en la historia de la humanidad y que sucede por primera vez.
> 
> Te remito a Enrique VIII y su grave conflicto porque se quiso separar de la hija de los reyes católicos .
> 
> ...



En pompeya hay restos de cosas como a una patricia que se estaba cepillando a un gladiador, un anuncio de una puta diciendo que se podía encargar de 3 tíos a la vez... y luego el insulto CINAEDVS (maricón) era muy común.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> En pompeya hay restos de cosas como a una patricia que se estaba cepillando a un gladiador, un anuncio de una puta diciendo que se podía encargar de 3 tíos a la vez... y luego el insulto CINAEDVS (maricón) era muy común.



Insisto en el concepto de respirar humo para drogarse que no existía en ninguna parte del planeta excepto en la América precolombina. 

De la misma manera , al margen de magreos , me cuesta mucho suponer que en épocas del pasado fuese común y normalizado el coito anal como lo es ahora, entre otras cosas porque no había cremas lubricantes , supongo . 

Pero lo fundamental es que no lo concebían , al margen de grupúsculos degenerados que no tenían nada que ver con el común de la población.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Jun 2021)

Este hilo sin fotos no vale nada ...


----------



## perrosno (22 Jun 2021)

Pues unas cuantas hamijas han recibido viroma y tan felices hoyjan


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Insisto en el concepto de respirar humo para drogarse que no existía en ninguna parte del planeta excepto en la América precolombina.
> 
> De la misma manera , al margen de magreos , me cuesta mucho suponer que en épocas del pasado fuese común y normalizado el coito anal como lo es ahora, entre otras cosas porque no había cremas lubricantes , supongo .
> 
> Pero lo fundamental es que no lo concebían , al margen de grupúsculos degenerados que no tenían nada que ver con el común de la población.



Claro que fumaban guarrerías, los romanos tenían pipas, aunque no hubiera tabaco, se han encontrado más pipas que escudos de legionario (de madera). Y sexualmente igual. Y había obsesión por la depilación y el maquillaje en la Edad Antigua.

Normalmente no me gustan las series, pero si no la has visto, la serie Roma de HBO es tremenda, la mejor que he visto y muy fidedigna en lo que concierne a la vida cotidiana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Claro que fumaban guarrerías, los romanos tenían pipas, aunque no hubiera tabaco, se han encontrado más pipas que escudos de legionario (de madera). Y sexualmente igual. Y había obsesión por la depilación y el maquillaje en la Edad Antigua.
> 
> Normalmente no me gustan las series, pero si no la has visto, la serie Roma de HBO es tremenda, la mejor que he visto y muy fidedigna en lo que concierne a la vida cotidiana.



JAJAJAJAJA ¿ LAS SERIES ?     

todos los productos culturales, incluso a los más inocentes como puede ser esta basura de concurso , first dates , operación triúnfo , realitys ...todos tienen una intencionalidad ideológica ya que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

A través de la diversión , buscan inculcar modelos puesto que la gente está pendiente , son los equivalentes a las mezquitas o madrasas .

Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social. los media construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.

En el caso de España hay una clara obsesión con mariconizar a los hombres y esterilizar a las mujeres , esa es la única razón de ser del feminismo .

Recuerden que la bomba gay no busca que tengas sexo con otros hombres , sino que las mujeres se conviertan en gays, es decir, sexo promiscuo y estéril .

Han hecho creer a esta generación que la razón para emparejarse es follar y que los perros o los gatos equivalen a los hijos.


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA ¿ LAS SERIES ?
> 
> todos los productos culturales, incluso a los más inocentes como puede ser esta basura de concurso , first dates , operación triúnfo , realitys ...todos tienen una intencionalidad ideológica ya que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.
> 
> ...



Vaya tocho, el que no sabía que se han encontrado pipas antiguas para drogarse eres tú, esa serie que te he recomendado tiene bastante más nivel que tus pajas mentales, pero si quieres libros y documentación hay de sobra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Vaya tocho, el que no sabía que se han encontrado pipas antiguas para drogarse eres tú, esa serie que te he recomendado tiene bastante más nivel que tus pajas mentales, pero si quieres libros y documentación hay de sobra.



que te crees cualquier bobada que te relaten 

¿ a que te crees lo del coronavirus ? 

¿ y que Julen el niño del pozo seguía vivo dos semanas después de enterrado ? 

A ver búscame información que se fumaba en Europa antes de que llegase Colón a América .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

De toda esta trama que no se sostiene por ningún lado y que finalmente hacen creer que son muertos por coronavirus los muertos de todos los años y los que han matado ellos, lo más inquietante es que no se plantease nunca la posibilidad de que fuese un ataque biológico , cuando esta opción debería ser la primera .

Solo los países occidentales han sido atacados , de hecho en China al margen de la pantomima de Wuhan, no ha habido coronavirus en ese enorme conglomerado de países con 1.400 millones de habitantes . Hace muchos meses celebraron haber " vencido " al coronavirus con una fastuosa ceremonia. 

No se plantearon que si un virus tan contagioso y peligroso que en dos semanas pasó de un chino que comió un murciélago crudo en Wuhan a todo occidente contagiando a " millones de occidentales " , no podía volver de vuelta en forma de ataques terroristas sembrando el virus por las principales ciudades Chinas , como efectivamente no ha sucedido. 

Por otra parte es que EL VIRUS ESTÁ SUELTO !!! ESTÁ AL ALCANCE DE CUALQUIER GRUPO TERRORISTA o simplemente cualquier chalado que vaya soltando mocos y tosiendo por el metro abarrotado de las ciudades . 

Toda esta retórica es para decir que EL OBJETIVO FINAL ES INOCULAR ALGO A LA POBLACIÓN OCCIDENTAL .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Desastre demográfico


La pandemia ha agravado en España el problema de una población en la que cada vez hay menos nacimientos




elpais.com


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que te crees cualquier bobada que te relaten
> 
> ¿ a que te crees lo del coronavirus ?
> 
> ...



Pues no, tu imaginación se equivoca otra vez. Y es facílisimo ver fotos de pipas antiguas en internet


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues no, tu imaginación se equivoca otra vez. Y es facílisimo ver fotos de pipas antiguas en internet



no encuentro nada . 
Eres tú quien inventa bobadas 









Historia del tabaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Tabaco y tabaquismo en la historia de México y de Europa


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no encuentro nada .
> Eres tú quien inventa bobadas
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser corto para buscar TABACO.

Toma, comprátela y relajate cabron
Estufa Pipa Romana de Barro Cocido - 100 Ad - Ancient Roman Terracota Pipa | eBay 

Aunque lo habitual eran las cachimbas y ponerse ciego.
History of smoking - Wikipedia
Y Marco Aurelio usaba opio para sus dolores.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué drogas tomaba tu abuelo ?
> 
> ¿ cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu abuela ?



Porque nos centramos en drogas duras, sexo o tabaco cuando la más onmipresente forma de evasión era el alcohol, la droga más destructiva que jamás haya existido...

Su abuelo tomaba alcohol fijo, los romanos lo tomaban...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Porque nos centramos en drogas duras, sexo o tabaco cuando la más onmipresente forma de evasión era el alcohol, la droga más destructiva que jamás haya existido...
> 
> Su abuelo tomaba alcohol fijo, los romanos lo tomaban...



la droga más dura es la promiscuidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hay que ser corto para buscar TABACO.
> 
> Toma, comprátela y relajate cabron
> Estufa Pipa Romana de Barro Cocido - 100 Ad - Ancient Roman Terracota Pipa | eBay
> ...



No sé si eres consciente que la jeringuilla y la aguja son un invento reciente. Y por lo tanto antes de su existencia nadie se pinchaba heroína en la vena ni existía el concepto , por lo tanto no existían los heroinómanos que de alguna manera son una identidad igual que los que se pinchan penes por el ano .

confunden pipa para inhalar humo con biberones para bebés .








En la Prehistoria ya se usaba biberón: el hallazgo que revela cómo se alimentaban los bebés


El análisis de tres recipientes encontrados en Europa central y datados entre 1200-450 a.C. descubre trazas de leche de animales rumiantes.




www.elespanol.com










En 1844 el médico irlandés Francis Rynd diseñó una aguja para inyectar líquidos bajo la piel de los pacientes. Una década más tarde el escocés Alexander Wood ideó el ingenio buscando una manera de aliviar los dolores que provocaba la neuralgia a su esposa. Descubrió que pinchando morfina en el nervio que provocaba el dolor este se mitigaba con más rapidez y eficacia. Publicó su estudio en el _Edinburgh Medical and Surgical Journal_. A la vez, el cirujano francés Charles Gabriel Pravaz ingenió otra aguja que usó por primera vez en una inyección intravenosa para administrar anticoagulantes a un paciente con aneurisma. 









¿Cuándo se inventó la jeringuilla? - RTVE.es


Hoy en día la jeringuilla es un artilugio imprescindible en los hospitales y centros de salud de cualquier punto del globo. Con ella se inyectan con eficacia y rapidez...



www.rtve.es





para que veas que me tomo en serio tu absurda creencia he investigado tu aporte . 









Una pipa arqueológica


Aquí teneis una pipa andalusí del siglo XI. De cerámica vidriada. Os la enseño todavía en proceso de estudio, aun no hemos analizado residuos. Pero podemos supo




rinconpipa.foroactivo.com










INICIO · Cultura Clásica







www.culturaclasica.com







https://bo.wikiqube.net/wiki/opium_pipe


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hay que ser corto para buscar TABACO.
> 
> Toma, comprátela y relajate cabron
> Estufa Pipa Romana de Barro Cocido - 100 Ad - Ancient Roman Terracota Pipa | eBay
> ...




ni te imaginas como se manipula la historia a conveniencia 

















¿Por qué hay un astronauta en la Catedral de Salamanca?


La Catedral de Salamanca es absolutamente espectacular, la mires por donde la mires. Guarda enormes secretos en sus paredes e, incluso, en sus fachadas. Existe un astronauta en una de ellas cuya historia no te dejará indiferente. ¿Por qué está ahí? ¡Te sorprenderá!




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la droga más dura es la promiscuidad



Pues el alcohol es la segunda y aquí nadie la nombra...¿por qué será?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Pues el alcohol es la segunda y aquí nadie la nombra...¿por qué será?




Punto uno :
Nos importa una mierda que el primer ministro luxemburgués, Xavier Bettel, homosexual, use su ano o el de otras personas para otros fines que no sea cagar ( nunca debería haber salido del ámbito de su intimidad ) Es sólo propaganda que sale de la cueva del Averno en donde habitan los que dirigen y diseñan la sociedad europea. 

Punto dos :

¿ qué define a la población europea ( 350 millones de habitantes ) en relación a los 8.500 millones del resto del mundo ? la destrucción de las familias y la falta de natalidad , es decir el exterminio y reemplazo en la próxima generación.
De la misma manera que en el mundo islámico se definen por adorar a Alá y seguir las enseñanzas de Mahoma en el Corán, nuestro pequeño trozo de mundo se define por sus políticas antinatalistas y ataques de ingeniería social a la propia población por parte de políticos traidores sicarios de los enemigos.

Punto tres :

El llamado feminismo , algo que solo ocurre en los llamados países socialdemócratas ( judíomasones ) y que es algo que ocurre por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, su principal finalidad es la destrucción de las familias como unidades reproductivas , deconstruyendo a las mujeres como hembras de la especie humana y madres de los hijos de la próxima generación para convertirlas en sumisas esclavas de sus jefes , simples unidades productivas NO REPRODUCTIVAS.

Punto cuatro :

La obsesión con hacer de las parafilias o el comportamiento sexual algo trascendental en la vida de las personas , algo que siempre fue irrelevante , tiene como única finalidad hacer de eso una identidad o el motor de la vida de las personas , para reemplazar y solapar las verdaderas etapas de la vida que es el emparejamiento y maternidad temprana para formar una familia con la primera y única pareja que conocieron nuestros antepasados . Por eso existimos . Al tomar de modelo la forma de vida de los llamados gays ( promiscua y sin compromiso ni hijos ) el resto de la población lo imita. Lo mismo es drogarse con la dopamina generada con el cuerpo de otra persona , sea con el ano o una vagina estéril . Es lo mismo .

Punto cinco :

El mundo no es un sitio guay. Los arsenales nucleares, misiles que existen para fulminar a cientos de miles de personas inocentes de una sentada nos dan la medida de las tensiones y pretensiones de países que buscan apoderarse de las riquezas de otros países . Lo que siempre fue y se llamó guerra . Las guerras solo se inician cuando todas las anteriores formas de saqueo han fallado y el territorio " invadido " se rebela y se protege.

En eso consiste el arte de la guerra . Ya nos lo contaba Sun Tzu hace miles de años :

*“la mejor victoria es vencer sin combatir”
Todo el Arte de la Guerra se basa en el engaño. El supremo Arte de la Guerra es someter al enemigo sin luchar.*

y que a lo largo de las generaciones repitieron personajes más o menos destacables como Maquiavelo :

_*Aunque el engaño sea detestable en otras actividades, su empleo en la guerra es laudable y glorioso, y el que vence a un enemigo por medio del engaño merece tantas alabanzas como el que lo logra por la fuerza.

nunca intentes ganar por la fuerza lo que puedes ganar por la mentira.*_

Punto seis :

Como han hecho siempre a lo largo de la historia, los enemigos disfrazan de derechos lo que es un claro ataque .
Los que fueron a la guerra en Estados Unidos para evitar que parte de su territorio se independizase, lo que se llamó la guerra de secesión , fueron los que financiaron a los traidores genocidas llamados libertadores de los países Iberoamericanos .
Lo que para ellos no servía que era la libertad de los pueblos, sirvió para destruir al imperio español y proceder a robar las riquezas de los países ya vulnerables.
Convirtieron la primera potencia mundial , en estercoleros del tercer mundo que siguen siendo ahora.

Son los mismos que financian a ETA y a los independentistas Catalanes . Entendamos que de los 1.400 millones de Chinos no es muy creíble suponer que cada 3 millones de chinos proclamasen una república independiente.

Punto siete :

Lo que está pasando en Europa es el equivalente al ataque con OPIO en China y la India para conquistar esos enormes territorios y la población no se defendiese. Es asombroso que implanten medidas completamente contrarias al sentido común y a la defensa de nuestros intereses pero se entiende mejor después de todo lo que estamos viviendo con el coronavirus, el tiktok , los aplausos a las 8 , las vacunas ... han convertido a los europeos a la población más vulnerable del planeta . Como gatos castrados dormitando en el sofá, que han perdido el instinto de supervivencia al tener la comida disponible 24 horas al día.


UN REPASO A COMO ESTÁN ATACANDO OTROS PAÍSES , LES REMITO A GOOGLE Y LAS GUERRAS DEL OPIO.

pena de muerte por el tráfico de drogas: Afganistán, Arabia Saudita, Bangladesh, Brunei, China, Corea del Norte, Catar, Emiratos Árabes, India, Indonesia, Irán, Irak, Jordania, Kuwait, Laos, Malasia, Omán, Pakistán, Singapur, Sri Lanka, Siria, Tailandia, Taiwán, Vietnam y Yemen


*Las ejecuciones se disparan en Irán con Rohaní en el poder*
El país persa es uno de los pocos que aplica la pena de muerte a menores
es.ara.cat

El Código Penal iraní prevé la pena capital para los delitos de asesinato, violación y tráfico de droga, pero también por mantener relaciones homosexuales, cometer adulterio, insultar al profeta Mahoma y poner en riesgo la seguridad del país.
Aún así a pesar de estas medidas disuasorias a la población el número de adictos en Irán se habría doblado en los últimos años.
Estamos hablando más de 3 millones de personas que consumen opio cultivado en Afganistán .
La onda expansiva del opio afgano afecta a buena parte de Asia Central
El Gobierno iraní ha venido colaborando con Oficina de Naciones Unidas contra la Droga y el Delito (UNODC) y con diversas ONG en la implementación de estrategias para reducir los efectos de las adicciones, entre los que se encuentra la trasmisión del SIDA. También existen numerosos programas para la distribución de metadona (ya los hubo antes de la Revolución Islámica de 1979). Además, este año se ha presentado una propuesta de ley para aprobar una moratoria en la aplicación de la pena de muerte para aquellas personas acusadas de traficar con menos de 100 kilos de drogas orgánicas y menos de dos kilos de drogas sintéticas. Actualmente, una persona puede ser condenada a muerte por la simple posesión de 30 gramos de drogas sintéticas o más de cinco kilos de opio o 30 gramos de heroína.


En Tailandia hay millones de adictos a las drogas . Muchísima más gente que hace unos años. Lo que está pasando allí con las drogas es el equivalente aquí con las parafilias sexuales puesto que la dopamina es lo mismo que la heroína.

Este país ha sido históricamente un gran productor de opio, formando junto con Laos y Birmania el Triángulo de Oro de la producción de amapola (un cuarto de todo el opio mundial se produce en la región).

El consumo de opio, sin embargo, no es el principal problema del país en materia de narcóticos. Al igual que ocurre en otros muchos países del sureste asiáticos (como Indonesia o Filipinas, por citar dos de los más poblados) el aumento del consumo de estupefacientes está relacionado con las metanfetaminas.

Uno de los principales motivos para su consumo entre la población local –el turismo es un capítulo aparte– tiene que ver con los efectos vigorizantes que se obtienen para poder acometer largas jornadas de trabajo.

Hace un par de años, comenzó en Tailandia un largo debate político que ha culminado a comienzos de 2017 con algunos cambios legislativos que han reducido las penas por posesión y tráfico de drogas. Está por ver si son primeros pasos en un cambio más profundo de políticas en un país que, como ocurre en varios Estados de la región, aún sigue condenando a muerte a los traficantes de estupefacientes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2021)

Sólo hay dos formas de vivir la sexualidad : 

- Como nuestros antepasados , uniéndose a la primera pareja formando una unidad reproductiva en un contexto de fidelidad y amor llamado matrimonio , como las personas normales del resto del mundo , como los pájaros y cualquier especie que viven libres en sus ecosistemas . 



- las parafilias . Lo mismo es un ano peludo , que una cabra, que una muñeca hinchable , que la pornografía, que un succionador de clítoris, que un perro , o una vagina estéril . Son formas de drogarse con la dopamina que genera el vicio como los monos en los zoos que se masturban compulsivamente.


----------



## bsnas (25 Jun 2021)

Tienes algun estudio o teoria sobre el beneficio de comerse los mocos? Nuestros hermanos los primates lo hacen a menudo y dicen algunos ejpertos que podria mejorar nuestro sistema inmunitario, para mi tiene cierta logica aunque no deja de ser algo asqueroso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> Tienes algun estudio o teoria sobre el beneficio de comerse los mocos? Nuestros hermanos los primates lo hacen a menudo y dicen algunos ejpertos que podria mejorar nuestro sistema inmunitario, para mi tiene cierta logica aunque no deja de ser algo asqueroso.



los gorilas que son exclusivamente vegetarianos , se alimentan con sus propios excrementos para obtener los nutrientes que necesitan de la carne que no toman , gracias a las bacterias . Es decir que entre gusanos que encuentran en las cortezas o debajo de las piedras , insectos y las bacterias , tienen una alimentación equilibrada. 
Las vacas no se alimentan de hierba, sino de las bacterias que crecen en la fermentación de la hierba en su sistema digestivo. 

Todo este proceso digestivo es mucho más complicado de lo que se piensa . Una cosa es meter gasolina en el depósito y otra su recorrido por el motor. Pues en nuestro organismo está todo muy pautado y no se debe alterar ni corromper .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2021)

han hecho creer que el sexo tiene una trascendencia que realmente no la tiene.

Los cerdos que se usan como sementales en las granjas , cuando oyen llegar al operario se ponen a chillar de contentos.
De hecho se pasan el día esperando que llegue el momento.

Hacer creer a la población que drogarse con el sexo es importante, es lo que les trastorna .

qué interesante. buscando un vídeo para argumentarte como un cerdo " se vuelve homosesual " , encontré esto : Los cerdos eyaculan una gelatina espesa para entorpecer la inseminación del siguiente . algo que probablemente no sabe el veterinario del vídeo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2021)

vaya ! y sin embargo no perjudican a los gays cuando alguien se los inyecta en el recto y son absorbidos a la sangre









Los microbios que habitan en el cuerpo influyen en la respuesta a las vacunas


Las bacterias, hongos y virus que habitan en el cuerpo humano influyen en la respuesta a una vacuna, por lo que el estudio de este ecosistema y su modificación podría mejorar la inmunización, según un estudio del IrsiCaixa que se presenta en el principal congreso internacional sobre microbioma.




www.20minutos.es






Las bacterias, hongos y virus que habitan en el cuerpo humano *influyen en la respuesta a una vacuna*, por lo que el estudio de este ecosistema y su modificación podría mejorar la inmunización, según un estudio del IrsiCaixa que se presenta en el principal congreso internacional sobre microbioma.


Los *trillones de microorganismos* que colonizan el cuerpo conforman el microbioma y su composición puede verse modificada a lo largo del transcurso de la vida, como consecuencia de diferentes factores ambientales, que van desde la alimentación hasta si el nacimiento fue por parto vaginal o cesárea.

La cantidad y tipos de microbios que forman el microbioma de cada persona pueden ser determinantes para el *desarrollo y transcurso de algunas enfermedades*, así como para la respuesta a las vacunas o tratamientos.


El objetivo de esta investigación es conocer a *qué pacientes se les puede inyectar la vacuna del VIH *sabiendo de antemano que van a responder bien porque se les ha analizado antes el microbioma y es el adecuado.

Y para los que no reúnan estas características, los científicos trabajan en una *segunda fase de la investigación* -menos avanzada- para averiguar cómo se podría corregir la composición del microbioma, a través de probióticos o productos derivados, o incluso dando bacterias (ya tenemos miles en los intestinos), antes del pinchazo.

Este estudio se está llevando a cabo en el marco de la* vacuna terapéutica del VIH*, en la que se sigue trabajado con el fin de poder eliminar este virus que tantas vidas ha matado en las últimos décadas pero que ya no es mortal ni transmisible si se trata con antirretrovirales.

¿ qué te parece la nueva vuelta de tuerca @AYN RANDiano2 ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .




En total por cada célula de nuestro cuerpo hay 10 microbios.
Se estima que hay 100.000 miles de millones de bacterias solo en tu cuerpo. Son seres vivos: se mueven, comen, crecen y se reproducen. Las más pequeñas tienen 0,1 micrómetros de largo, unas 500 veces más pequeñas que el grueso de un cabello humano.

Se estima, por ejemplo, que en una sola gota de agua de mar puede haber 10 millones de virus, pero muy pocos son infecciosos para los animales grandes, como ser humano.
Es más, muchos virus son beneficiosos para el ser humano: viven como parásitos en las bacterias, manteniendo a raya el número de baterias dañinas.



Todos los animales somos ecosistemas donde habitan miles de millones de virus y bacterias .
Nada nos diferencia en el aspecto biológico de un lobo, un jabalí , una ballena , un gorila .
Ni siquiera somos formas de vida mejores puesto que se han extinguido un montón de especies de humanos y sin embargo siguen vivos los cocodrilos desde hace millones de años y nuestros antepasados los peces.

Dicho lo cual, esos test falsos pueden estar diseñados para que den positivo a algún tipo de los muchos coronavirus que están de forma latente en las personas y se activan si baja sus defensas y otras razones fisiológicas que no puedo explicar las causas .



*Impresionantes imágenes de los microbios que nos rodean - BBC News Mundo*
No puedes verlos, pero están en aquí: en tus manos, en tu boca... Y también le dan forma a todo lo que te rodea. Hablamos del fascinante mundo de los microbios. No te pierdas esta selección de retratos de lo invisible.






www.bbc.com


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Jul 2021)

@ATARAXIO = rata mamarracha cincuentona y virgen incurable metida a sexóloga por loritos grises jenios lectores de Chopenjaua y Chéneka.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2021)

_Durante el examen clínico se advierte el uso de ademanes y gestos estereotipados, típicamente femeninos. En su diálogo emplea términos poco comunes para su edad ("combustión", "nocivo", entre otros). Utiliza un habla metafórica como forma de expresión ...._



*Síndrome de Asperger asociado a macrosomía y trastorno de identidad sexual | Anales de Pediatría*
El síndrome de Asperger es un trastorno generalizado del desarrollo de causa desconocida,
www.analesdepediatria.org

_Las personas de género diverso también son más propensas a reportar rasgos de autismo y a sospechar que tienen autismo no diagnosticado.

Los investigadores a menudo usan 'género diverso' como un término general para describir a las personas cuyas identidades de género , como transgénero, no binario o género-queer, difieren del sexo que se les asignó al nacer. Cisgénero, o cis, se refiere a personas cuya identidad de género y sexo asignado coinciden.

Los resultados provienen de un análisis de cinco bases de datos no relacionadas que incluyen información sobre el autismo, la salud mental y el género.

"Todos estos hallazgos en diferentes conjuntos de datos tienden a contar una historia similar", dice el investigador del estudio Varun Warrier , investigador asociado de la Universidad de Cambridge en el Reino Unido.


*Largest study to date confirms overlap between autism and gender diversity*
People who do not identify with the sex they were assigned at birth are three to six times as likely to be autistic as cisgender people are.
www.spectrumnews.org
*| Organization for Autism Research*
Sexual orientation and gender identity play a major role in how we think about who we are, our sexual health, and our relationships. While sexual orientation and gender identity are...
researchautism.org

*Gender and sexuality in autism, explained | Spectrum | Autism Research News*
Gender and sexuality appear to be more varied among autistic people than among neurotypical people. What do scientists know about the connection?
www.spectrumnews.org
el autismo es más común entre las personas que no se identifican como su sexo asignado. que en la población en general, de tres a seis veces más común ,_


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (10 Ago 2021)

el ph 7 es neutro


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2021)

Equilibrado paralelos dijo:


> el ph 7 es neutro



?


----------



## Joe Pesci (10 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



Telegonia es la cornamenta que lleva el manginazo de Piqué, hay que ser subnormal para ser multimillonario y tener hijos con un vertedero de semen.


----------



## sisar_vidal (10 Ago 2021)

Te ha quedado un hilo muy doctor preñacerdas


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La telegonia no es un mito. es una realidad



Las mujeres promiscuas, almacenan el adn del semen de sus parejas... en la naturaleza hay innumerables casos de hembras que se quedan preñadas meses despues de la ultima copula...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las mujeres promiscuas, almacenan el adn del semen de sus parejas... en la naturaleza hay innumerables casos de hembras que se quedan preñadas meses despues de la ultima copula...



lo que está claro es que no es un juego . 

Introducir genes y viroma de muchas otras personas en el propio organismo , la evidencia dice que tiene consecuencias no sólo para el cuerpo sino para la mente


----------



## SPQR (14 Ago 2021)

¿Eso no se llamaba Microquimerismo?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Eso no se llamaba Microquimerismo?





*LA BOMBA GAY*

España está sufriendo un proceso de aniquilación . Estamos siendo atacados de diferentes formas , una de ellas a través de la ingeniería social . 

España es un territorio codiciado y el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar y en ello están nuestros enemigos , los jefes de los políticos que nos gobiernan. 

¿ por qué mataron a millones de Alemanes, Japoneses , Coreanos , Vietnamitas ... por no hablar de Irak , Libia, Siria ... 

Suponer que vivimos en un mundo guay es una ingenuidad , si existen los ejércitos y los arsenales nucleares es porque hay enemigos a la vista ! 

Dicho lo cual , el método para exterminar a la población española en vez de iniciar una guerra abierta que supondría un desgaste para el país atacante ha sido la implantación de comportamientos contrarios a la naturaleza humana y que nos llevan a la autodestrucción : 
el feminismo es la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana para que no adquiera su instinto maternal , convertirla en un hombre sin pene . 
entendamos que hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta , la inmensa mayoría son madres ¿ qué le pasa a los dos millones de mujeres españolas en edad reproductiva ? existimos gracias a nuestras antepasadas que han tenido y criado a sus hijos desde el principio de los tiempos .

LA BOMBA GAY , consiste en hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una unidad reproductiva o familia como hacen en cualquier país normal e hicieron nuestros antepasados. 

*Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un señor peludo , son agujeros del cuerpo para drogarse con la dopamina generada por el deseo sexual . *

Si no se forma una familia con hijos como se hizo toda la vida , es una relación homosexual : un hombre con pene con un hombre sin pene , que al basar la relación únicamente en el vicio , cuando el deseo desaparece que es al cabo de poco tiempo , todo se derrumba , como pasa a los gays , es decir una vida promiscua en la que todo gira en torno al siguiente polvo. 

Para que se entienda mejor , el deseo sexual es lo mismo que fumar cigarrillos . 
NO ES EL PLACER DE FUMAR , SINO EVITAR EL DOLOR , LA ANSIEDAD, LA ANGUSTIA , EL SÍNDROME DE ABSTINENCIA , que hay en en intervalo de un cigarrillo y el siguiente . 


Cuando las personas se vuelven esclavas de sus vicios , todo lo demás carece de importancia .

Los mismos de la bomba gay , son los que reparten toneladas de cocaína por España con la connivencia de los gobernantes , la policía y los jueces .


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El semen alógeno anal es inmunosupresor.
> 
> Hay 1000 referencias en Pubmed:
> 
> ...



he encontrado nueva información muy interesante que complementa la idea de que el semen es inmunosupresor .









Los espermatozoides van con guardaespaldas


Un trabajo retrata a las células encargadas de que el sistema inmune no aniquile a los garantes de la descendencia




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2021)

Como a los españoles se les está drogando con la dopamina generada por el sexo , la lujuria , la pornografía y la promiscuidad , todo gira en torno a ese tema que es la base doctrinal para la destrucción de nuestra sociedad. 

Las identidades sexuales son constructos de ingeniería social . Cualquier persona es susceptible a ser adicta a cualquier chaladura como por ejemplo jugar a la play o tener la casa llena de gatos. 

¿ os imagináis la terapia de choque que habría que hacerle a un aficionado al fútbol , de esos que lo viven con pasión si de pronto por las razones que fuesen le prohibiesen el fútbol ? 

Las marranadas y parafilias existen porque alguien las concibe sino no le pasarían por la cabeza a mucha gente que se apunta . son como modas . 

No existirían cocainómanos si nadie hubiese inventado la cocaína
no existirían los heroinómanos si nadie hubiese inventado las jeringas 



La coca es uno de los estimulantes de origen natural más antiguos, más potentes y más peligrosos que existen. Tres mil años antes del nacimiento de Cristo, los antiguos incas en los Andes mascaban hojas de coca para acelerar el latido de sus corazones y de su respiración, para contrarrestar de esta manera los efectos de vivir escasos de aire de las montañas.

Los nativos peruanos mascaban hojas de coca sólo durante ceremonias religiosas. Este tabú se violó cuando los soldados españoles invadieron Perú en 1532. Los indios que trabajaban a la fuerza en las minas de plata españolas eran mantenidos con suministros de hojas de coca, porque les hacía más fáciles de controlar y explotar.

La cocaína fue por primera vez sintetizada (extraída de las hojas de la coca) en 1859 por el químico alemán Albert Niemann. No fue sino hasta 1880 cuando empezó a hacerse popular en la comunidad médica.



El psicoanalista austriaco Sigmund Freud, quien usaba la droga personalmente, fue el primero en promover el uso de la cocaína en forma general como un tónico para curar la depresión y la impotencia sexual.

En 1884, publicó un artículo titulado “Über Coca” (Sobre la Coca) en el cual promovía los “beneficios” de la cocaína, llamándola una sustancia “mágica”.

Freud, sin embargo, no era un observador objetivo. Consumía cocaína regularmente, la prescribía a su novia y a su mejor amigo y la recomendaba para uso general.

Aunque observó que la cocaína había conducido a la “decadencia física y moral”, Freud continuó promoviendo la cocaína entre sus amigos cercanos, uno de los cuales terminó sufriendo de alucinaciones paranoicas con “serpientes blancas que se arrastraban por su piel”.

También creía que, “para los humanos la dosis tóxica (de cocaína) es muy alta, y no parece haber una dosis mortal”. Al contrario de esta creencia, uno de los pacientes de Freud murió por una sobredosis que él le prescribió.



En 1886, la droga logró mayor popularidad cuando John Pemberton incluyó las hojas de coca como ingrediente en su nuevo refresco: la Coca Cola. Los efectos eufóricos y vigorizantes sobre el consumidor ayudaron a elevar la popularidad de la Coca Cola a comienzos de siglo.

A partir de la década de 1850 hasta principios de 1900, personas de todas las clases sociales comúnmente usaban elixires con cocaína y opio (pociones mágicas o médicas), tónicos y vinos. Celebridades que promovieron los efectos “milagrosos” de los tónicos y elixires de cocaína, incluyeron al inventor Thomas Edison y la actriz Sarah Bernhardt. En esa época, la droga llegó a ser popular en la industria del cine mudo y los mensajes a favor de la cocaína que salían de Hollywood influenciaron a millones de personas.

El consumo de cocaína aumentó en la sociedad y los peligros de la droga poco a poco se volvieron más evidentes. La presión pública obligó a que en 1903 la compañía Coca Cola eliminara las hojas de coca de su refresco.

En 1905, se volvió popular esnifar cocaína y en menos de cinco años, los hospitales y médicos comenzaron a informar en su literatura, de casos de daño nasal causados por el uso de esta droga.

En 1912, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos informó de 5 mil muertes relacionadas con la cocaína en un año; y para 1922 la droga fue prohibida oficialmente.

En la década de los 70, la cocaína surgió como la nueva droga de moda para los artistas y hombres de negocios. Parecía la compañera perfecta para un viaje por el carril de alta velocidad. Suministraba “energía” y ayudaba a la gente a permanecer “alerta”.

En algunas universidades norteamericanas, el porcentaje de estudiantes que habían experimentado con cocaína se incrementó diez veces entre 1970 y 1980.

A finales de 1970, los traficantes de drogas empezaron a establecer una elaborada red de contrabando de cocaína en los Estados Unidos.

Tradicionalmente, era una droga de hombres ricos, debido al alto costo para mantener el hábito de cocaína. A finales de los 80, la cocaína ya no fue más una alternativa para los ricos. Para entonces, tenía la reputación en Norteamérica de ser la droga más adictiva y peligrosa, ligada a la pobreza, el crimen y la muerte.

A principios de los 90, los carteles de la droga producían y exportaban de 500 a 800 toneladas de cocaína al año, que la embarcaban no sólo a los Estados Unidos sino también a Europa y Asia. Los carteles más grandes fueron desmantelados por los organismos de cumplimiento de la ley a mediados de los 90, pero fueron reemplazados por grupos más pequeños, con más de 300 organizaciones que se sabe que están activas en el contrabando de drogas actualmente.


----------



## Masateo (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Sep 2021)

Buen hilo, mejor forero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
> Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
> follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
> Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.
> ...




Los animales y los humanos luchamos / competimos por la comida que siempre fue escasa por nuestra supervivencia 

los animales y los humanos luchamos / competimos por el sexo que siempre fue escaso por la supervivencia de la especie 

Estos enfrentamientos son cosa seria y la tensión previa es parte del cóctel bioquímico que provoca conseguir esos fines . 








la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2021)

Al margen de las pulsiones y deseos que pueda tener cada uno , hay que aprender a renunciar y poner límites sino nada nos diferenciaría de animales en los zoos porque incluso los animales que viven libres saben tomar buenas decisiones que les permite sobrevivir . En eso reside la sabiduría . 

El hecho de que esté disponible la heroína y que mucha gente se apunte a sus efectos , no por ello es una invitación a que lo haga todo el mundo . 
La gente sensata cuida su cuerpo y su mente . Orienta sus deseos y placeres a tantísimas alternativas que tiene la vida para hacernos felices de forma proactiva y sana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2021)

Libro sobre la invención del SIDA


https://www.amazon.com/Inventing-the-AIDS-Virus/dp/B00DBAXVMU/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=peter+duesberg&qid=1631811772&sr=8-1 Autor: Peter Duesberg, primer científico en descubrir el vínculo entre genes y cáncer. "Duesberg aisló el primer gen carcinogénico (gen del cáncer) de un virus a los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .












Los hijos pueden parecerse al primer amor de nuestra pareja


Hablamos de una antigua teoría del biólogo alemán August Weismann llamada “telegonía” basada en la transmisión de la herencia, que postulaba que la estirpe de una hembra y un macho podía adquirir cualidades físicas de otro macho que se hubiera apareado con la hembra anteriormente (idea ya...




www.muyinteresante.es













Telegonía (biología) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2021)

Por qué la mitad de tu cuerpo no es humano (y cómo eso es fundamental para tu salud) - BBC News Mundo


Si la ciencia nos dice que nuestro organismo es el hogar de millones de organismos, ¿cuánto de nuestro peso es realmente nuestro? Si alguien es gordo, ¿cuánto del sobrepeso es de sus células y cuánto es de los seres que habitan con él?




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2021)

La homosexualidad se origina en el vientre materno • Tendencias21


La homosexualidad se origina en el vientre materno y afecta especialmente a los hijos que tienen hermanos mayores, ya que como consecuencia de embarazos anteriores, el útero de la madre desarrolla anticuerpos contra las proteínas masculinas que afectan al embarazo de un nuevo varón. Son los...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com


----------



## Melafollo (8 Oct 2021)

Qué hostia tiene este desgraciado. La madre que lo parió.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> Qué hostia tiene este desgraciado. La madre que lo parió.



¿ cuál es tu duda ?


----------



## Melafollo (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuál es tu duda ?



¿No te has follado nunca a una tía por el culo?. A muchas les encanta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



Escalofriante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> ¿No te has follado nunca a una tía por el culo?. A muchas les encanta.



son formas perversas y parafílicas de drogarse con la bioquímica generadas por el sexo animal , usando agujeros del cuerpo. 

Lo mismo es el final del tracto digestivo de un hombre que una mujer , una cabra o un perro . 
Lo mismo es la boca que las orejas o la nariz si se pudiese. 

aprovecha toda esta sabia información para que no destruyan tu vida todavía más


----------



## Melafollo (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> son formas perversas y parafílicas de drogarse con la bioquímica generadas por el sexo animal , usando agujeros del cuerpo.
> 
> Lo mismo es el final del tracto digestivo de un hombre que una mujer , una cabra o un perro .
> Lo mismo es la boca que las orejas o la nariz si se pudiese.
> ...



¿Entonces me quieres decir que cuando conozco a una mujer con un cuerpazo espectacular, tetazas, curvas de infarto, y me la llevo a casa para follármela sólo puedo meterle la polla y embestirla por el coño?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> ¿Entonces me quieres decir que cuando conozco a una mujer con un cuerpazo espectacular, tetazas, curvas de infarto, y me la llevo a casa para follármela sólo puedo meterle la polla y embestirla por el coño?.



piensa cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu madre, tu abuela o tus antepasadas .

Piensa cuántas mujeres diferentes follaron tu padre , tu abuelo y tus antepasados .

Piensa por qué eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos . 

Eres descendiente de primates , reptiles , anfibios y peces que consiguieron criar a sus hijos , por eso existes . 

EL PARAFÍLICO . 

EL ÚLTIMO ! 

* El espacio en el mundo destinado a tus descendientes , será ocupado por los descendientes de los hombres normales llegados del mundo islámico .*


----------



## Melafollo (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> piensa cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu madre, tu abuela o tus antepasadas .
> 
> Piensa cuántas mujeres diferentes follaron tu padre , tu abuelo y tus antepasados .
> 
> ...



¿Pero entonces sólo por el coño?. Conteste a la pregunta por favor. Me urge.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> ¿Entonces me quieres decir que cuando conozco a una mujer con un cuerpazo espectacular, tetazas, curvas de infarto, y me la llevo a casa para follármela sólo puedo meterle la polla y embestirla por el coño?.




Nunca serás el padre de tus hijos si para emparejarte buscas a una polifollada 









Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)


Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse



www.abc.es













El biólogo alemán August Weismann batizó como telegonía este curioso fenómeno, que podía incluso observarse en la descendencia de mujeres viudas con un segundo marido. En ocasiones, los hijos del segundo matrimonio se parecían al primer marido y mostraban características propias de éste tan llamativas como el pelo rojo aunque sus progenitores fuesen morenos.

Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”.

*Pruebas a favor*
Pues ahora, una trabajo publicado en la revista Ecology Letters demuestra por primera que esta forma de herencia no genética puede darse en moscas.



Para ello, un grupo de científicos australianos liderados por Angela Crean cruzaron moscas inmaduras, como sugería Weismann, con machos grandes y pequeños. Cuando ya eran fértiles, cruzaron a las hembras de nuevo y lo que encontraron fue que “a pesar de que el segundo macho engendró la descendencia, el tamaño de la progenie lo determinaba el de la anterior pareja sexual de la madre”.





“Este hallazgo muestra que también se puede transmitir algunos rasgos adquiridos a la descendencia de parejas posteriores de una hembra”.

*La primera vez*
Además este descubrimiento está de acuerdo con lo que ya entonces se suponía: «la primera “impregnación” tendría más probabilidades de influir en la hembra que las posteriores, en parte porque es más joven, y en parte porque las impregnaciones posteriores tendrían que compartir su influencia con las anteriores», como explica Yongsheng Liu, del instituto Henan de Ciencia y Tecnología de Xiangsiang (China) en un artículo publicado recientemente en la revista “ Gene”.



“El esperma, después de penetrar en el útero, es absorbido por el organismo femenino y ejerce una influencia sobre los óvulos que aún no están maduros”, como sugería ya Weismann.

Liu argumenta que hay descubrimientos recientes que permitirían considerar que esta antigua teoría no es tan descabellada. Por ejemplo el hecho de que los genes del feto pasen a la sangre de la madre, o, como publicó Bendich en Science en 1974, que el esperma pueda penetrar en otras céulas del organimos distintas de los óvulos. Otro argumento: la capacidad del ARN masculino presente en las embarazadas para provocar reordenamientos genéticos que varían la expresión de los genes. Según Liu, el ARN de los espermatozoides podría también alcanzar los óvulos inmaduros provocando esa "impregnación".

*Intercambio de ADN*
"Podemos imaginar que durante el coito millones de espermatozoides que contienen ADN se depositan en el cuerpo de la hembra y los que no se utiliza en la fertilización son absorbidos por el mismo. Si este ADN extraño se llega a incorporar en las células somáticas y los óvulos inmaduros, la descendencia podría mostrar esta influencia en su constitución genética, y de ese modo proporcionar otra base para telegonía", argumenta Liu. Una influencia que dejaría su huella visible en el parecido con la anterior pareja de la descendencia engendrada con otro compañero distinto.


----------



## Melafollo (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nunca serás el padre de tus hijos si para emparejarte buscas a una polifollada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero siempre uso condón para polifollar. Así sí se puede, ¿no?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces sólo por el coño?. Conteste a la pregunta por favor. Me urge.



¿ acaso comes por las orejas ? 

El sexo es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida . 

Cualquier alteración del comportamiento natural , desvía a la persona a la irracionalidad , a comportarse como un animal encerrado en un zoo , con parafilias y esterotipias . su mente se va deteriorando hasta convertirlo en un desequilibrado mental ( como los animales de los zoos ) .

Sólo hay dos formas de definir la sexualidad : 

- los hombres que forman unidades reproductivas siguiendo las etapas de los sucesivos ciclos 

- cualquier otra cosa ( tú eres como un gay : sexo promiscuo y estéril ) es un ataque de ingeniería social para destruir a la población occidental y ser reemplazada . 



TODAS LAS CIVILIZACIONES , advirtieron , controlaron , prohibieron ... la promiscuidad , la lujuria ( un pecado capital ) de la misma manera que actualmente se prohíben las drogas duras . 

porque la adicción al sexo es una droga dura que trae consecuencias nefastas para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad. 

LO ESTÁS VIENDO !!! 


LA GENTE CONFUNDE PLACER CON FELICIDAD Y SON TODO LO CONTRARIO .

EL PLACER SIEMPRE ES NEGATIVO ( lo han dicho todos los filósofos ) . Al ser algo muy breve y evanescente , sólo provoca ansiedad, síndrome de abstinencia . El ansiosos comportamiento de los gays ahora trasladado a toda la sociedad , es como el de los fumadores :
Los fumadores no fuman por el placer de fumar sino para aplacar la ansiedad del breve tiempo que han conseguido estar sin humo en los pulmones y nicotina en el cerebro. 

SÓLO QUEDA DOLOR : El dolor del sediento en un desierto , el dolor de un hambriento . Son alarmas del cuerpo para dirigir la mente de la persona o el animal a conseguir agua o comida . Pero esta bioquímica y sus receptores pueden estropearse al hacer cosas antinaturales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> Pero siempre uso condón para polifollar. Así sí se puede, ¿no?.



no es tu cuerpo . 

Es tu mente quien está trabajando .

El coito humano consiste en extraer el semen del anterior ( hacer el vacío en el útero para limpiarlo ) por eso el glande tiene esa forma . 

El primer chorro del eyaculado que sale disparado, es para llegar lo más lejos posible en el interior del útero y dificultar al siguiente su extracción. 
El resto del semen es para tapar, atascar, entorpecer el semen del siguiente. 

Estar en celo permanentemente es un estado de estupidez y locura , como cualquier otra droga. 






la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info










El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info










EN BUSCA DE HEDONIA ( documental noche temática ) y los cerdos " homínidosexuales "


LOS VICIOS son deseos que no se quieren desear. Las personas que tienen vicios sufren ! sufren todo el tiempo excepto el instante en el que acceden a su vicio evanescente. dicho de otra manera : - " el intervalo de tiempo que un fumador pasa sin respirar humo con droga, es el máximo que ha...




www.burbuja.info










LOS CELOS son una alarma , una urgencia para extraer el semen del macho anterior que ha copulado con tu pareja . por eso el coito es más vigoroso .


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ligar-enloquece-y-mata-es-como-luchar-provoca-cortisol-efectos-de-la-pornografia-en-el-cerebro-y-la-sociedad-occidental-experimentos-con-ratas.1256550/ las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Melafollo (9 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no es tu cuerpo .
> 
> Es tu mente quien está trabajando .
> 
> ...



Menudo puto enfermo mental, y además gilipollas integral que no se entera que le estoy tomando el pelo y descojonándome de él, jajajajaja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Melafollo dijo:


> Menudo puto enfermo mental, y además gilipollas integral que no se entera que le estoy tomando el pelo y descojonándome de él, jajajajaja.



Lógicamente el que no se entera eres tú . 

La información que he puesto no va destinado a trolls retrasados mentales que no han leído un libro en su vida .

. Ni siquiera poniéndote en bandeja que te han convertido en un imbécil te darás cuenta que eres igual que este mono 



Todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida , será regalado por un estado marxista a un hombre normal , de origen musulmán que bailarán sobre tu tumba.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

*Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo la cual no sean los testículos.*

La razón a la cual probablemente se le atribuye la inmunogenicidad o bien antigenicidad de las células, es el hecho de que los espermatozoides maduran por primera vez durante la pubertad, tiempo después de que ya ha sido establecida la tolerancia central, por lo cual el sistema inmune los identifica como sustancias foráneas y por ende coordina la respuesta inmune en su contra.



Por lo tanto, deben de existir mecanismos los cuales protejan a los espermatozoides en este órgano con tal de prevenir reacciones inmunes.



La barrera hematotesticular no puede ser responsable de toda la supresión inmune en los testículos debido a que no cubre un área denominada rete testis y a la presencia de moléculas inmunogénicas en el exterior de la barrera sanguínea-testicular, sobre la superficie de la espermatogónea



La barrera hematotesticular está formada por uniones ocluyentes (herméticas) de células de Sertoli que aíslan de forma inmunológica los compartimentos en los que tiene lugar la espermatogénesis.

Esta barrera es dinámica, permite la migración de espermatocitos de la zona basal a la adluminal, e infranqueable por células pertenecientes al sistema inmunitario como son los linfocitos.



Una rotura en la barrera hematotesticular puede provocar que el sistema inmunitario reconozca los espermatozoides como agentes extraños (debido a su condición de células haploides) y cree anticuerpos contra los espermatozoides. La aparición de estos anticuerpos anti espermatozoides es una de las causas de esterilidad masculina.



las células germinales pueden migrar. Además éstas van a depender únicamente de las células de Sertoli para su nutrición, debido al aislamiento.

El proceso de diferenciación de una espermatogonia en un espermatozoide tarda aproximadamente 64±7 días. Durante este tiempo las células de Sertoli vierten nutrientes y metabolitos al lumen de los que dependen las células germinales, ya que no tienen contacto ninguno con vasos sanguíneos e intersticio debido a su aislamiento por la barrera hematotesticular.










Privilegio inmune - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

Los llamados gays en un porcentaje altísimo , tienen además una vida llena de vicios y drogas que irremediablemente dañan su salud y los mismos que han colado coronavirus a cualquier enfermedad, colaron SIDA, a lo que eran síndromes por el consumo de drogas además de sexo antinatural .


Respondiendo pregunta "Pero si el VIH no es la causa del SIDA, ¿De qué murieron entonces Rock Hudson


vivimos en una sociedad llena de mentiras donde prevalece el ansia de las corporaciones de saquear a los estados con tramas socioeconómicas . Los políticos son sicarios de esas organizaciones para las que trabajan y deciden imaginativas formas de robar el dinero público como el rescate bancario o la sanidad pública, que es el mayor sumidero por el que desaparece el dinero robado de los impuestos .


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Oct 2021)

Joder macho, cómo me haceís reír! Sigo entranto por aquí porque dicen que reírse es sano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Joder macho, cómo me haceís reír! Sigo entranto por aquí porque dicen que reírse es sano.



¿ Qué es lo que te hace gracia ? 






OJALÁ QUE ESTO NO SE CUMPLA porque estaríamos TODOS jodidos (vacunados y no vacunados). Se acaba de publicar.


Es un estudio del Reino Unido con datos oficiales y por el bien de todos, mejor que no se cumpla. Acaba de publicarse. https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/183 No veo los informes oficiales




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué es lo que te hace gracia ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que me tiene que hacer gracia. Es malo? Vd. está en mi mente? Ya sé, por la pregunta, que presuntamente tiene problemas de alguna índole.

Todo lo que leo no me hace gracia, sabe? Has puesto una cosa ni a la que yo me he referido, ni pensado, te das cuenta? No vaya así por la vida que te pillan rápido. Lea el título del post.

Por qué andáis a la defensiva, buscando las cinco patas al gato...?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Lo que me tiene que hacer gracia. Es malo? Vd. está en mi mente? Ya sé, por la pregunta, que presuntamente que tiene problemas de algún índole.
> 
> Todo lo que leo no me hace gracia, sabe? Has puesto una cosa ni la que yo me he referido, ni pensado. Lea el título del post.
> 
> Por qué andáis a la defensiva, buscando las cinco patas al gato...?



Los políticos son los equivalentes a los curas pero cada uno en su secta.

Todos tienen su doctrina y siguen las indicaciones jerárquicas sin plantearse si son más o menos ciertas.
simplemente obedecen y leen guiones.


De la misma manera que la parte del mundo islámico los políticos están todos coordinados , en nuestra parte del mundo socialista también.

La diferencia es que a nosotros nos gobiernan sicarios de los enemigos


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los políticos son los equivalentes a los curas pero cada uno en su secta.
> 
> Todos tienen su doctrina y siguen las indicaciones jerárquicas sin plantearse si son más o menos ciertas.
> simplemente obedecen y leen guiones.
> ...



Quillo, si la pregunta la malinterpreté, disculpa, esto es escrito. Muchas veces le tiene que dar uno 300 vueltas a la cabeza a ver por dónde pueden ir los tiros. Me equivoco como se puede equivocar un cirujano.

Un saludo, mio.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Oct 2021)

Intento imaginarme alguien más pretencioso y svcnormal que MAMARRAXIO y no me sale.

Cuando muera, los himbestigadores foriles deberían conservarlo (junto con todos sus hilazos) en una bóveda acristalada de algún tugurio masónico de París para que las generaciones del futuro puedan disfrutar de un patrón-retraso común, la unidad métrica internacional de la merma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2021)

Nadie ha fotografiado el VIH, supuesto virus del Sida


La emisión del vídeo realizado por Discovery DSALUD Televisión titulado SIDA: la farsa continúa en el que se explica que nadie ha aislado nunca el llamado VIH y por tanto no existen micrografías (fotografías realizadas con microscopio electrónico) de ese supuesto retrovirus ha dado lugar a...




www.dsalud.com


----------



## Chulita (12 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Intento imaginarme alguien más pretencioso y svcnormal que MAMARRAXIO y no me sale.
> 
> Cuando muera, los himbestigadores foriles deberían conservarlo (junto con todos sus hilazos) en una bóveda acristalada de algún tugurio masónico de París para que las generaciones del futuro puedan disfrutar de un patrón-retraso común, La unidad métrica internacional de la merma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2021)

TIMOSIDA: (VÍDEO) ¡El virus HIV es una estafa! Las verdaderas causas del SIDA


Home / ¡El virus HIV es una estafa! Las verdaderas causas del SIDA Para empezar, no existe evidencia cientifica que certifique la existencia del HIV. Así lo señala Stefan Lanka, nacido en Alemania, virologo, biologo molecular, Dr. en Biología, genetista, Dr. en Ciencias Naturales, que aisló y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2021)

qué curioso, los mismos síntomas del sida en los famosos que se comportan como gays, los produce " una garrapata ".

claro que ha sido después de la evidente farsa del coronavirus, lo que ha puesto en duda todo lo demás









¿Cuál es la enfermedad que afecta a Justin Bieber y a otros famosos?


Puede ser confundida con la gripe y se transmite a través de la picadura de una garrapata




www.google.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2021)

Si la religión y la política son una enorme farsa para saquear a los estados y esclavizar las personas...

¿Por qué no lo iba a ser la sanidad si es el mayor sumidero de dinero público?


----------



## zork8 (30 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _semen en el recto cambia el viroma y altera el sistema inmunológico al pasar a ser absorbido por el organismo de la persona que permita que eso suceda, algo que no está previsto en la fisiología humana.
> A través de la boca introducimos alimentos en el estómago, los ácidos gástricos dan buena cuenta de lo que entra .
> Igualmente la vagina que está diseñada para defenderse del semen y los envites de la cópula .
> pero no las paredes del recto .
> ...



Hola y gracias por poner todo eso adelante, tengo preguntas si me lo permite..
El pH del recto es igual que el pH de la vagina ?..
Me digo que los espermatozoides son preparados para sobrevivir en un cuerpo ajeno ya que tiene que hacer el camino hacia el óvulo, a lo mejor el sistema inmunológico no esta atacando espermatozoides.
Los espermatozoides son suficientemente pequeños para pasar a ser absorbidos por las paredes del recto ?..
Que pasa en caso que los espermatozoides llegaran vivos a la circulación sistémica por el recto ?..
Sabemos que es el efecto de espermatozoides y de las otras células que pudieran pasar en el organismo por el culo ?..
Gracias


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Dic 2021)

mentira. la puta rata de penitenciagate ya está muerta


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2021)

zork8 dijo:


> Hola y gracias por poner todo eso adelante, tengo preguntas si me lo permite..
> El pH del recto es igual que el pH de la vagina ?..
> Me digo que los espermatozoides son preparados para sobrevivir en un cuerpo ajeno ya que tiene que hacer el camino hacia el óvulo, a lo mejor el sistema inmunológico no esta atacando espermatozoides.
> Los espermatozoides son suficientemente pequeños para pasar a ser absorbidos por las paredes del recto ?..
> ...




El error de base y suponer que el ano es una vagina opcional como si eso fuese un juego.
En ningún caso la evolución ha planteado que ese orificio del cuerpo sea para inyectar semen , de la misma manera que no comemos por las orejas.
Al ser algo completamente antinatural e inconcebible , lo que pueda venir después es incierto.

Hay muchos factores que intervienen, desde el sistema inmunológico del sujeto pasivo a la carga vírica del sujeto activo.
En las hembras cuando están en celo, para que su sistema inmunológico no ataque al semen, bajan tus defensas y son susceptibles a infecciones.
La piometra es una de ellas. 







*Metritis en Perras o Piometra Canina: Síntomas, Causas y Tratamiento*
Te contamos todo lo que debes saber sobre la metritis en perras, también conocida como piometra canina. Conoce los sintomas, las causas y el tratamiento.




urgenciesveterinaries.com


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TELEGONIA :
> 
> Todo el semen que absorbió la madre de tus hijos antes de conocerte a tí , pasó a incorporar su genoma.
> por lo tanto tus hijos tienen menos genes tuyos , que de los anteriores .



  joder que pasada


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2021)

zork8 dijo:


> Hola y gracias por poner todo eso adelante, tengo preguntas si me lo permite..
> El pH del recto es igual que el pH de la vagina ?..
> Me digo que los espermatozoides son preparados para sobrevivir en un cuerpo ajeno ya que tiene que hacer el camino hacia el óvulo, a lo mejor el sistema inmunológico no esta atacando espermatozoides.
> Los espermatozoides son suficientemente pequeños para pasar a ser absorbidos por las paredes del recto ?..
> ...



drogarse con dopamina, copulando por el ano , existe porque de alguna manera es posible " mecánicamente " pero eso no quiere decir que sea natural . 

De la misma manera que existe el aborto porque es posible hacerlo técnicamente. 

Si abortar fuese tan imposible como por ejemplo trasplantar la cabeza a otro cuerpo , no existiría el concepto .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

Por lo visto, con la medicación , esté como esté el paciente , en el peor de los casos en unos dos o tres meses está como nuevo.

No tiene virus detectables y por lo tanto no puede contagiar y su salud se recupera perfectamente además sin efectos secundarios.

Tal es así que muchos gays promiscuos se medican para tener sexo sin protección ya que la medicación impide que se contagien.


Es probable que el denostado Luc Montagnier no sólo fuese un magufo en esta última etapa . Quizás antes de morir quiso decir al mundo que todo es un fraude y que el vih no existe, que lo que se detecta es una enfermedad metabólica derivada de conductas sexuales antinaturales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2022)

La medicina es una ciencia ficción.

Aunque ha avanzado mucho en estos últimos años indudablemente, todavía hay muchísimas cosas por descubrir.

El llamado VIH es una de tantas enfermedades autoinmunes al haber sometido al organismo a situaciones antinaturales de una extrema gravedad.

Poca diferencia hay entre inyectar el semen en la parte final del tracto digestivo qué inyectarlo directamente en la sangre.

Todo el viroma de esa persona pasa a ser asimilado por el cuerpo del pasivo y a enfrentarse con su sistema inmunológico.

¿ Por qué unas personas desarrollan alergias o diabetes y otros no , teniendo un estilo de vida parecido? eso es un misterio todavía .

lo que se está aprendiendo en estos últimos años es la enorme importancia de la flora intestinal y la microbiota.

Si una simple vacuna puede alterar tanto el sistema defensivo de nuestro cuerpo, imaginen meter virus vivos una vez tras otra, además destruyendo a golpes la frágil membrana ( que ya de por sí es porosa ) del recto.

@AYN RANDiano2 : en el artículo siguiente dice claramente :

*Resumen*
_*Los investigadores no saben exactamente qué causa las enfermedades autoinmunes. Es posible que factores como la genética, la dieta, las infecciones y la exposición a sustancias químicas jueguen un papel.*_


y yo digo : si no saben exactamente qué causa las enfermedades autoinmunes ¿ por qué dan por hecho que el llamado VIH lo produce un virus ? 

*Enfermedades autoinmunes: Tipos, síntomas, causas, diagnóstico y más*
Una enfermedad autoinmune es cuando el sistema inmune ataca el cuerpo, tal como la diabetes tipo 1 o la artritis reumatoide. Causas y complicaciones.
www.healthline.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Sanidad confirma 7 casos positivos de viruela del mono en Madrid y 22 más en estudio


La Dirección General de Salud Pública de la Comunidad de Madrid ha detectado 23 posibles casos en Madrid de viruela símica o viruela del mono ('monkeypox'), según han informado a Europa Press fuentes sanitarias.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Ya se ha probado de todo en el pasado. 

El sexo es más viejo que la civilización. 

De hecho en las tribus africanas que siguen viviendo actualmente en la edad de piedra son la clara evidencia de que siempre se controló la sexualidad por sus graves consecuencias para la salud del individuo y la sociedad - la descomposición social y finalmente su destrucción.

Hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres actualmente que se han hecho la ablación , que puede dar una idea de la enorme trascendencia que tiene la sexualidad y su control . De hecho en esa parte del mundo que siguen teniendo 6 hijos por mujer , los hombres rechazan a las pocas que no se hubiesen operado para evitarse problemas futuros.

el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua

el cortejo lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas . Es una lucha entre dos seres hermafroditas para conseguir clavar primero un aguijón calcáreo que hace las veces de un pene e inyectar los espermatozoides. quien pierde le toca hacer de hembra. 

esos mismos mecanismos están impresos en nuestro núcleo acumbens que controla las funciones básicas como son los deseos .

Los deseos son alarmas de la mente para que el individuo haga lo que tiene que hacer para que sobreviva él y sus genes : comer y reproducirse básicamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

Las mismas razones que tienen las sociedades de todo el mundo para prohibir el tráfico y consumo de drogas son las que en casi todo el planeta el sexo fuera del matrimonio está prohibido . Se considera una droga más que destruye la vida del individuo y del conjunto de la sociedad.

El sexo es lo más viejo del mundo. Lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias . De hecho el coito es el proceso biológico que hace que las bacterias primigenias convertidas en óvulo y espermatozoides se encuentren para fundirse entre sí repitiendo el fenómeno que dio lugar al primer organismo pluricelular.

Digo esto porque el semen no es un fin de fiesta para restregar en la cara o tragar . Es una asquerosa parafilia que hasta esta generación degenerada llevaría a cualquier persona al manicomio . Técnicamente es como tragarse los óvulos o la regla ( algunas lesbianas tienen esa parafilia )

Fueron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas las que inventaron el cortejo al luchar entre sí para ver quien clavaba el aguijón calcáreo que insemina a la otra puesto que son hermafroditas. Quien pierde se convierte en hembra.

Luego nuestros antepasados los peces inventaron el orgasmo. Un chute bioquímico/eléctrico que sincroniza la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación puesto que de otra manera se la llevaría el agua.


Todos los animales sienten deseo y placer incluso con más intensidad que los humanos . Pero ellos son más contenidos entre otras cosas porque no tienen manos como los monos . Nuestros parientes los monos son los animales más pajilleros de la naturaleza y los humanos hemos heredado esa afición .

De la misma manera que se educa a los niños a contenerse y no sean glotones con la comida y los dulces , también se les mantiene alejados de una actividad para la que no están preparados física ni mentalmente y que sin duda una incursión temprana al sexo cambia para siempre la vida de ese niño o niña .

Pero lo mismo pasaría con un perro por ejemplo. Si a alguien se le ocurriese la nefasta idea de " tocar " a un perro , todo lo demás pasa a un segundo plano y sólo querrá repetir la experiencia.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las mismas razones que tienen las sociedades de todo el mundo para prohibir el tráfico y consumo de drogas son las que en casi todo el planeta el sexo fuera del matrimonio está prohibido . Se considera una droga más que destruye la vida del individuo y del conjunto de la sociedad.
> 
> El sexo es lo más viejo del mundo. Lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias . De hecho el coito es el proceso biológico que hace que las bacterias primigenias convertidas en óvulo y espermatozoides se encuentren para fundirse entre sí repitiendo el fenómeno que dio lugar al primer organismo pluricelular.
> 
> ...



Sobre el VIH, ¿por que hay VIH en heterosexuales derivado de relaciones sexuales?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Sobre el VIH, ¿por que hay VIH en heterosexuales derivado de relaciones sexuales?



es todo muy confuso. 

Síntomas que son genéricos a muchas dolencias los hacen pasar por sida. 

Aunque actualmente por lo visto , una vez que se empiezan a medicar a las pocas semanas o meses el enfermo se cura completamente. 

Tienen que tomar una pastilla al día. 

Todo esto suena tan raro como lo que hemos vivido con el coronavirus.

Enfermedades autoinmunes como la diabetes no se sabe por qué se produce . Por lo tanto ¿ cómo están tan seguros de la causa del sida ?

¿ cómo es posible que unas personas se contagien y otras no ? En cualquier caso son infinitas contradicciones y mentiras con la trama del sida . 

En su día diseñaron esa forma de saquear a los estados con la venta de fármacos y supongo que ahora que han encontrado mejores formas de hacerlo llegará " la cura " del sida en breve


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

Brutal troleada de Alicia Rubio (Vox) a una locaza en la Asamblea de Madrid: Le recomienda que "se cuide" en el orgullo y el otro monta en cólera


meparto: -" Yo al señor Rubiño aunque a mi me odie yo a él no le odio ... que por favor se cuide ...." JAJAJAJAJAJAJA No sabe poco la bruja ! quien te enfada te domina. Sólo hay que esperar si dentro de unos días hay un repunte de la viruela del mono y uno de los dos tendrá razón. En...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

*LA BOMBA GAY* es un ataque de ingeniería social para que todos los españoles crean que la razón para emparejarse es tener sexo promiscuo y estéri ( como los gays )

¿ qué diferencia a alguien que se restriegue contra una vagina estéril que contra el ano de un señor ?

Son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles usan para drogarse.


Sólo hay dos formas de definir la sexualidad :

- AQUELLOS QUE COMO NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS FORMAN FAMILIAS NUMEROSAS *( por eso existimos )*

- *CUALQUIER OTRA COSA* ( todo son parafilias . Lo mismo es masturbarse con pornografía extrema , ir de putas , follarse a una muñeca hinchable o una cabra . No tiene más mérito que los gays )


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

Los españoles hacen muchas cosas insalubres . Desde fumar y beber alcohol hasta las toneladas de cocaína que se consumen en España.

Ir en bicicleta en medio del tráfico también es algo insalubre y arriesgado . Algunas personas asumen riesgos que a otras les parecen absurdos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Las razones médicas por las que ser homosexual es una mala idea | El Municipio


Enfermedades asociadas a la práctica del sexo anal, entre homosexuales, un colectivo homosexual que vive de media veinte años menos que una persona sana...




elmunicipio.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Los principales vectores de contagio son chaperos sudamericanos y travestis ( sobre todo brasileños y colombianos ) que al tener varios clientes al día , los contagian a todos e inician la cadena de contagios . Con aplicaciones como el Grinder entran en una espiral de vicio de la que no pueden salir y se van contagiando unos a otros. 

No se dan cuenta que el chute sexual es algo muy breve y evanescente que solo deja la ansiedad y el constante deseo por más y más como un sediento en el desierto .

Es decir TODO EL TIEMPO ES DOLOR Y ANGUSTIA EMOCIONAL , incluso los breves momentos en los que supone que lo está pasando bien . Como yonkis buscando la heroína , se pasan la vida intentando calmar ese mal vicio en el que se han metido y que dirige sus vidas. Los anormales que merodeaban los wáteres de las estaciones de trenes y autobuses y que provocaban un verdadero asco , ahora están en las aplicaciones de contactos pero su número se ha multiplicado hasta el infinito ya que el anonimato les incita . Cuanto más ... más . 

Si este no fuese un país de degenerados y dirigido por criminales al servicio de los enemigos , lo que habría que hacer es un test del VIH y otras enfermedades a cualquier persona que quisiera entrar en España tal cual se hacía con el coronavirus. 

No entiendo la laxitud con estas graves enfermedades y la presión con el dichoso coronavirus que es la gripe de todos los años . 

El tratamiento de por vida de un infectado de vih es de más de 600 euros al mes que salen del erario público . Además trastorna por completo la vida de quien lo padece . su cuerpo y su mente quedan tocados para siempre . Su vida no volverá a ser como antes . No entiendo el empeño de minimizar el daño como si algo tan grave no lo fuese.


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Jul 2022)

Parafilias chéveres: llega el fetiche de 'exposearse' y arruinarse la vida (pornográficamente)


Ser exhibicionista no es nuevo, ni el subidón que a algunos les provoca la posibilidad de ser pillados. Pero ahorita existe gente que sube todos sus datos REALES acompañados de fotos dantesco-sexuales. Les muestro uno de los CONTRATOS que suelen firmar: Hay páginas que nomás ofrecen...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 Jul 2022)

K
E

M
O
V
I
D
A

L
O
K
O


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> K
> E
> 
> M
> ...




Estos temas son mucho más fáciles de entender si se ha convivido con animales y se observado su comportamiento sexual ( incluso en los documentales aunque en directo es mucho más aclaratorio )

Cuando una perra está en celo entran en un estado de alegría incontenible. Retozan con otras hembras y por supuesto los machos . Se nota claramente que sienten deseo y que es lo que buscan .

¿ qué buscan ? LA FECUNDACIÓN POR EL MEJOR MACHO DISPONIBLE EN ESE ENTORNO.

El comportamiento programado y la bioquímica maneja la voluntad para esa finalidad biológica.

Siempre me ha parecido muy extraño que las personas consideren al sexo como algo sublime y racional cuando de todos los comportamientos animales que tenemos ese es el más animal de todos.

Los gemidos durante el sexo son anteriores al lenguaje articulado . Es decir nuestra mente retrocede hasta convertirnos en animales anteriores a los monos.

La querencia de los hombres a lamer los genitales de la hembra es un comportamiento programado de cuando éramos capaces de detectar a través del sabor y el olor que la hembra estaba receptiva .

NO ES FÁCIL AJUSTAR EL MOMENTO ! El óvulo está maduro unos 3 días en un ciclo reproductivo que se alargaba varios años . Por eso había que afinar al competir con otros machos.

LA REGLA ES ALGO ANTINATURAL . Lo normal es que las hembras quedasen embarazadas y por lo tanto no volvían a tener la regla en mucho tiempo. Si no se moría antes de llegar a la menopausia ... nuestras antepasadas tendrían la regla unas 10 veces a lo largo de su vida ( como gorilas - ballenas - elefantas - rinocerontas .... ) todas las hembras cuyas crías permanecen varios años con su madre .


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El semen alógeno anal es inmunosupresor.
> 
> Hay 1000 referencias en Pubmed:
> 
> ...









Batman, contra el VIH


ELPERIODIC.COM - 18/07/2022 La voz de Batman en España, el actor de doblaje Claudio Serrano, presta también su voz al spot de la campaña “El VIH también salva vidas” que la Asociación Conquistando Escalones ha presentado junto a CASDA (Asociación ciudadana contra el sida de Castellón). Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

La extinción del supositorio: son incómodos y poco eficaces


Seguro que los niños de los 70, los 80 y algunos de los 90 recuerdan una incómoda forma de tomar medicinas: los supositorios . En una época (sobre t




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

Somos descendientes de polígamos. Los machos compiten entre sí y sólo se reproducen los mejores. sólo importa el sexo reproductivo versus parafilias


Que no te van a dar ningun premio novel Subnormal Tenemos que reconocerle que ha redefinido los límites del NO HOMO. La sociedad ha sido modificada por obra y gracia de la bomba gay volviéndonos a todos promiscuos buscando agujeritos donde meterla cuando sea donde sea. Si la finalidad de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

El Diarreo publica artículo tratando de convencer a los adolescentes de recibir sexo anal


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

¿Qué sabes sobre la tercera práctica sexual más extendida en el mundo?


Qué es verdad y qué es leyenda sobre el sexo anal.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

*NADA DIFERENCIA A UN GAY DE LA MAYORÍA DE LOS ESPAÑOLES*

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN, que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays .

SÓLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR QUE DA ORIGEN A UN HIJO .

*cualquier otra cosa son diferentes formas parafílicas de masturbarse.

Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un señor, o la boca o las orejas, son agujeros del cuerpo para frotarse con ellos.

Lo mismo es la vagina de una cabra que la de una muñeca hinchable.
lo mismo es la mano viendo pornografía que un succionador de clítoris .

SI TÚ NO TIENES UNA FAMILIA NUMEROSA ... ERES UN GAY*


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Para que se entienda lo que es un heterosexual , igual que nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos ( por eso existimos ) , mejor una imagen que mil palabras


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.

- los peces no tiene pene , por lo tanto el orgasmo es un shock eléctrico que se produce en el cerebro aunque se perciba en otras partes del cuerpo. De la misma manera que un chute de heroína no produce placer pincharse con la aguja ni inyectar el líquido en la vena sino lo que esa sustancia provoca en el cerebro.

- antes de que se inventasen las jeringas nadie se pinchaba la vena , era algo inconcebible.

- entrenar al cuerpo para sentir placer a través del tracto final del sistema digestivo , es igual que entrenarlo con el agujero de entrada , la boca.

- es todo una locura sin sentido y que por supuesto se debería curar a quien lo padece y eliminar ese concepto como una normalidad.

- existe la penetración anal porque la casualidad hace que el calibre del pene sea parecido al mojón que sale al defecar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Los europeos estamos siendo atacados por nuestros propios gobernantes, que son sicarios de los enemigos.

Todo el establishment está ocupado por empleados de organizaciones supranacionales que nos quieren exterminar por diferentes razones.

Entendamos que por ejemplo, antes de que Rusia se decidiese a devastar Ucrania ¿ qué hicieron antes de llegar a las armas ? Las guerras son de múltiples formas , no sólo asesinando a gente y bombardeando países. Sólo se llega a ese extremo cuando todo lo demás ha fallado. Al parecer la ingeniería social es un arma mucho más poderosa en España ,que cualquier bombardeo.

El llamado feminismo es el extermino. La mayor limpieza étnica de la humanidad. Sospechen cuando han sido los países feministas los más afectados por el coronavirus.

solo hay que ver este artículo del panfleto EL DIARIO , para que seamos conscientes de que lo que está pasando y vemos delante de nuestros ojos, es un exterminio y una limpieza étnica diseñada e impulsada por nuestros enemigos con la colaboración de políticos traidores.


Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración
*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

El 70% de las mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Todos los políticos europeos son sicarios de nuestros enemigos los BRICS .

Sólo hay que ver quienes están saliendo muy beneficiados de todo lo que está pasando con el coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.
De la misma manera que se compran equipos de fútbol y los mejores jugadores del mundo, también se financian partidos políticos y llevan a la presidencia de los países a sus brókers .

- Los chinos son los que están detrás de la desindustrialización de los países occidentales para ser ellos la fábrica del mundo. Están comprando todas las empresas estructurales para poder desmontarlas y trasladar la producción . Son los dueños de la mayoría de las plataformas mediáticas a través de testaferros y su finalidad es evitar que occidente vuelva a atacarles y someterles como dicen y exponen constantemente . Los políticos " izquierdistas " son el ejército invisible de los chinos siguiendo la máxima del general Sun Tzu : " El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar ".
Todas las pantomimas como el coronavirus, están diseñadas por ellos y aunque tienen fallos de guion estrepitosos e inconcebibles, cuelan igual porque hemos aprendido en estos dos años que la gente se cree cualquier cosa que diga la tele.








*Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital*
Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de apoyar a los torturados chavistas en Venezuela, parece haber enloquecido totalmente. En sintonía con sus colegas...





www.periodistadigital.com

- El evidente expansionismo del islam financiado por los jeques árabes, va dirigido a Europa que es el territorio vecino de la misma manera que Japón se expandió a los países cercanos .
Al Ándalus tendrá el mismo destino que Yugoslavia . Recordemos que Pedro Sánchez trabajó para el bando musulmán en esa guerra y nunca ha dejado de hacerlo.







*El 'niqab' asoma en Sarajevo*
"La empresa Panamera le ofrece apartamentos de lujo, de 47 a 110 metros cuadrados, en una localización exclusiva, alta calidad de construcción y listos para entrar a vivir en





www.elmundo.es

La población de europa ya no tiene identidad religiosa , el cristianismo es solo folclore y curas ancianos decrépitos y siniestros. Los musulmanes son orgullosos de su raza y de sus creencias , gente joven y salvaje que no tienen nada que perder y mucho que ganar.

*Merkel reitera que el islam y los musulmanes son "parte" de Alemania*
La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, reiteró hoy que el islam y los musulmanes "son parte" de su país, terciando en un debate sobre la identidad cultural de Alemania y contradicien





www.elmundo.es

- los judíos temen que les vuelvan a acusar de todos los males como ha sido a lo largo de la historia europea y de nuevo su persecución , por lo tanto son los principales promotores del feminismo ( que es la castración de las europeas ) y la bomba gay ( que es hacer creer a los europeos que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo promiscuo y estéril como los gays ) . Son los que financian la pornografía parafílica que es otro tipo de droga.
Usan las series de la tele y las películas para implantar modelos de sociedad contrarios a la supervivencia para que la población busque imitarlos . Manipulan la información como ventanas de Overton para dar forma a la distopía en la que nos encontramos.

*El antisemitismo de Henry Ford*
En las primeras décadas del siglo XX, el empresario estadunidense Henry Ford (1863-1947) fue uno de los principales promotores del antisemitismo, mismo que los nazis llevarían a su extremo con una política de exterminio contra los judíos. El fundador de la gigantesca empresa...
contralinea.com.mx

- El indigenismo bolivariano fundamenta su odio a los europeos y sus descendientes por el supuesto saqueo y esclavitud de su raza y su civilización. Usan toneladas de cocaína para financiar su proyecto de exterminio y además consiguen lo mismo que se hizo con el OPIO en China para invadirles . Ya quisiera Evo Morales y sus secuaces, apretar un botón y hacer desaparecer a todos los blancos de hispanoamérica. La invasión migratoria sudamericana y musulmana tiene un claro objetivo de reemplazarnos puesto que tienen una media de 6 hijos y los europeos un gato.


*Ecuador | Miles de toneladas de cocaína llegan a Europa en contenedores de bananas*
El puerto de Guayaquil es hoy el "principal centro logístico para la cocaína que va a Europa y al resto del mundo", según la Oficina de Asuntos Internacionales de Narcótráfico de Estados Unidos.
es.euronews.com

Europa se está convirtiendo en un gran centro mundial de la cocaína, según la UE

Las corporaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo, están dirigidas por los no blancos, no europeos, no cristianos ( y sus descendientes ) . Tanto la ONU y todas sus filiales incluida la OMS, como las grandes gestoras de inversiones, actúan para el beneficio de sus dueños que coincide con el perjuicio de los europeos.

_"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Efectivamente , la vagina de la hembra humana es así para que puedan salir bebés cabezones .

los penes humanos son así de largos y gordos , a diferencia de los gorilas que miden 3 cm en erección, para que puedan adaptarse a esa enorme abertura que es la vagina . El pene humano hace el vacío durante el coito para extraer el semen del anterior del útero y luego destruirlo con la ayuda de los ácidos vaginales.

- la eyaculación humana se produce después de hacer la limpieza . Instintivamente se empuja al pene para que encaje la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero. Los dos primeros chorros salen disparados para encontrarse con el óvulo , lo siguiente es para atascar la entrada y dificultar la extracción al siguiente.

- el orgasmo de la mujer se produce cuando desea ser fecundada por ese macho y no otro. Contrae el útero para que empuje y desplace al óvulo y facilitar el encuentro con el semen .

- el orgasmo anal de los gays , activa la parte del cerebro femenino que todos tenemos y que si no se toca permanece dormida . De la misma manera que el cerebro de un taxista es diferente al de un músico, una persona que estimula y entrena su mente femenina acaba desarrollándola .
Igual que cuando alguien que pierde un brazo o una pierna puede sentir dolor o que le pica en el miembro fantasma , los gays pasivos dibujan en su mente un útero que es contraído en su orgasmo mental .

*Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas.


*










Síndrome de miembro fantasma


20sepseptiembre2016 Síndrome de miembro fantasma Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación...




www.quironsalud.es




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA MICROBIOTA :
> Estamos hablando de un organismo vivo, que sería como un órgano más en el cuerpo, que está recibiendo información del exterior y enviándola al cerebro y a todo el organismo. Que está determinando de una manera muy potente , nuestra manera de pensar, nuestra manera de percibir la realidad, la manera en la que las células se comunican entre sí.
> Tenemos 60 trillones de células. Tenemos 10 veces más bacterias en el intestino. 100 veces más genes que los que tienen las células.
> 
> ...




Resumen :

No es lo mismo la vagina que la parte final del tracto digestivo !!!
Aunque hagan creer que son agujeros del cuerpo para divertirse con el sexo, no es todo tan sencillo.
El semen no es un fin de fiesta como quien descorcha una botella de champán . En esa sustancia van 250 millones de espermatozoides acompañados del viroma del individuo y que además de un embarazo , pueden afectar gravemente a la salud.

La función del semen dentro de la vagina, no solo trata de fecundar puesto que solo es necesario un espermatozoide . La mayoría tiene como finalidad luchar contra el semen del anterior hombre y del que eyacule después , además de atascar la entrada del útero al siguiente.

Todavía no se conocen bien todos estos procesos fisiológicos , lo que sí se sabe es que después del acto mecanizado del coito, dentro de la vagina y el útero continúa la lucha por la fecundación.


*El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido.*

El recto no evolucionó para que entrase nada y mucho menos un viroma que será cálidamente acogido y absorbido a la sangre sin las defensas que tiene la vagina , que sí está protegida por las paredes vaginales y un ph ácido que los destruye. Al ser un órgano conectado al exterior, *la vagina cuenta con defensas antimicrobianas que la protegen . *


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2022)

Sociedad: - Sonia Monroy, muy afectada por su extirpación de útero


"Estoy en tratamiento" dice la polla... Madre de Dios vaya cara de rebenton... lloroso: Sonia Monroy.Sergio R. Moreno / GTRES...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

El SIDA, farsa mundial que precedió al sainete covid y a los que estén por venir. Por Luys Coleto


POLÍTICA LUYS COLETO - 16 JUNIO 2022 En el ínterin, lo intentaron con la también fraudulenta gripe A. Por estos lares, les hablé, desde el inicio, de las milimétricas concomitancias entre el Timosida y nuestro actual sainete plandémico. También, les hablé de un magnífico documental, La casa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

Las parafilias, el impulso sexual desordenado, tiene su origen en gran medida en las primeras semanas y meses de la vida del bebé.
Los bebés humanos que son criados de forma artificial con chupetes y biberones por personas ajenas a su madre, en vez de estar durante meses chupando únicamente su teta, lógicamente sus conexiones neuronales tienen que ser diferentes .

Las crías de gorila que son criadas a biberón porque su madre las rechaza, si son hembras no se querrán aparear y si las inseminan rechazan al bebé. No lo ven, lo pisan y lo aplastan ( el aborto en las humanas ) . No ha adquirido/aprendido el instinto maternal por la ausencia de su propia madre.
Si es una cría de gorila macho, en la edad adulta se pasará todo el tiempo chupando el pulgar. Una parafilia o estereotipia que ya imaginan a qué me refiero.

Los penes son solo un trozo de cuerpo. Una manguera para alcanzar la entrada del útero teniendo en cuenta que está al fondo de la vagina. El largo de los penes corresponde al largo de las vaginas, como un mecanismo. El coito es para hacer el vacío en el útero y extraer el semen del anterior. La eyaculación sale disparada para dificultar al siguiente ese proceso. El pene se desinfla al eyacular para no arrastrar el propio semen.

Visto así, es difícil de entender, que una simple parte del cuerpo altere la mente y excite a algunas personas como los perros cuando huelen una hembra en celo. Y es que los humanos entramos en ese estado a través de la mirada. No es lo que vemos sino como lo interpreta nuestra mente.

Por lo tanto es muy difícil de entender las parafilias, solo las entienden quienes las sufren porque ellos son una construcción mental de sus circunstancias cuando fueron bebés y las primeras experiencias sexuales. Como todos los aprendizajes, una vez que se ha aprendido algo es difícil de borrar. Nadie puede desaprender su idioma materno o cualquier otra destreza.

Creo que algunas personas malinterpretan su impulso maternal desorientado y lo mezclan con el sexual. Puesto que ambos están relacionados.
En el troquelado de las aves para cetrería, que se crían a mano por humanos, de adultos se excitan y copulan con humanos, se hace para extraerles el semen a los machos o inseminar a las hembras.

El beso de lengua de los apasionados, es el bolo alimenticio premasticado, que las madres chimpancés y humanas, depositan en la boca del bebé en la transición de mamar la teta a la comida sólida. Obviamente las tetas tienen también un alto componente erótico por lo mencionado.

Sea humano o cualquier otro animal , todos parientes nuestros con los que compartimos las mismas emociones.
Tenemos los mismos miedos y deseos porque partimos del mismo origen y estos mecanismos de comportamiento existen para una función determinada.
Por ejemplo el hambre y la sed, son alarmas de la mente para que el cuerpo haga la actividad de buscar comida y agua para sobrevivir. Lo mismo nosotros que un perro o un ratón. Sufrimos de la misma ansiedad cuando tenemos mucha hambre o frío , o demasiado calor .

El miedo, la ira o el enfado, el asco, la alegría ... quien tenga perro sabe de sobra que estas emociones saltan ante las mismas circunstancias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

EL SATANISMO ES LA CONCUPISCENCIA, es decir, el impulso animal sin el control de lo que nos hace humanos, que es saber parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo y comida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

las lesbianas, mitad brujas y mitad monjas, por encima de ideologías hay una consideración que las desborda :

SU MIEDO AL PENE. 

Conciben el pene como un puñal que atraviesa a las vaginas, y su sensación la extrapolan al resto de las mujeres normales. 

Para que se entienda, es como la incomprensión de los hombres " heterosexuales " que alguien se deje penetrar la parte final del tracto digestivo. 
La parte del cerebro que regula el deseo sexual en las lesbianas es de macho
La parte del cerebro que regula el deseo sexual en los gays es de hembra y por lo tanto cuanto más gorda y grande, cuanto más fuerte mejor.

Las lesbianas aunque no tienen pene, imaginan que lo tiene. De hecho tampoco tienen pene los lagartos ni las aves y se lo pasan igual de bien porque lo que produce el placer es la bioquímica, como un chute de heroína. 

El comportamiento programado de la relación sexual, es un mecanismo como masticar la comida y la bioquímica recompensan por hacerlo bien.
En en caso de los humanos ese intenso bombeo pretende hacer el vacío en el útero para retirar el semen del anterior, por eso el glande tiene esa forma. El pene se desinfla después de eyacular, para no retirar el propio semen. Los penes son simples mangueras para superar la longitud de las vaginas. 

Las hembras en celo colaboran siempre porque el acto sexual es también un acto anticonceptivo. Pasa en todas las hembras, todas tienen diferentes estrategias para aún dejándose copular por todos los machos, elegir el que ellas prefieran. 

Las chimpancés tienen esas tumefacciones para evitar que el pene llegue a la entrada del útero y al derramarse el semen en la vagina, los ácidos vaginales lo destruyen. 

_*Otra de las peculiaridades del pene de este curioso pato es poseer una especie de cerdas las cuales, según creen los expertos, le sirven para arrastrar y limpiar los restos de semen del orificio de la hembra y que podrían haber dejado otros patos machos antes que él, debido a la promiscuidad de esta especie. Ya sabes que en el mundo de la fauna animal predomina la cópula no por un acto de placer sino de reproducción.









El largo y curioso pene del pato sudamericano


Dentro de las singularidades que existen en el mundo animal podemos encontrarnos con el ‘Oxyura vittata’, nombre científico de un tipo de pato conocido comúnmente como ‘malvasía argentina’ y que habita en Sudamérica (concretamente en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay, Uruguay, el sur de Brasil y Perú)...



blogs.20minutos.es




*_


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2022)

Hay dos tipos de placeres en la vida :

- los evanescentes como el sexo, la comida, y los vicios ( como fumar, drogas, o cualquier actividad que te convierta en un esclavo ). Este tipo de placeres provienen de las emociones ancestrales, del núcleo accumbens, el cerebro de nuestros antepasados los peces. Ellos fueron los que inventaron el cortejo, la formación de pareja, el orgasmo , el gregarismo , el miedo a los depredadores , el ansia por comer ...

- los permanentes que se forman en la corteza cerebral donde se genera lo que nos hace humanos : el intelecto. Es el placer por entender y apreciar lo que es la vida y la belleza del mundo que nos rodea, aprender destrezas como tocar un instrumento o la realización profesional,

Efectivamente lo que está pasando en España, es la concupiscencia de la que previnieron en todas las civilizaciones, lo que se llamó satanismo desde principio de los tiempos. Las razones por las que se controló la gula y la lujuria y otras actitudes satánicas = animales , que convirtieron en pecados capitales, son las mismas por las que ahora se persigue el tráfico y consumo de drogas duras : impedir que el individuo se autodestruya y arrastre con él a su entorno y el resto de la sociedad.

De hecho la característica principal de los sabios y de los santos es el control de las pasiones animales sin la necesidad de renunciar al placer de vivir.


¿ Alguien se imagina a Buda persiguiendo coños o lamiendo pollas ?

Nuestra bioquímica nos recompensa por vivir la vida como tiene que ser vivida, como lo determina nuestra biología.
El placer y el dolor son trampas de la mente para encauzar a los descarriados, lo que no contaba la evolución es que hubiese plantas venenosas cuyas sustancias encajen con los receptores bioquímicos como puede ser la planta de la coca o la amapola del opio.







*El joven fraile que enamoró a Santa Teresa*
Fernando Delgado presenta Sus ojos en mí, novela ganadora del Premio Azorín 2015, en la que narra la relación intensísima, pero no carnal de la mística con Jerónimo Gracián




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2022)

> InKilinaTor dijo:
> El placer no es contrario a nada si no haces daño, el budismo que yo sepa no es contrario a nada humano, solo es contrario si lo buscas o lo rechazas .
> 
> Corríjame también si me equivoco.



¿ acaso los animales no sienten placer ?

Es ese placer, el de los animales, del que previene el budismo y cualquier otra sabiduría.

Prevalece la libertad y el libre albedrío .
No es casualidad que el " socialismo " o cualquier doctrina que busque la esclavitud de la gente, busque el gregarismo
La idea es hacer de la sociedad un hormiguero de hormigas estériles y obreras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Creía que me estabas trolleando.... pero noooooooooooooooo



La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con los orificios del cuerpo.

hacen creer que el semen es un fin de fiesta como descorchar una botella de champán, realmente es como clavarse una jeringa clavada de heroína. 

Se trata de ocultar, de desviar el verdadero sentido de la sexualidad que es la formación de una pareja fiel y una unidad reproductiva , es decir una familia numerosa, que por eso existimos.
Somos descendientes de supervivientes desde principio de los tiempos . De los que superaron la glaciación, de los que salieron de áfrica hace cientos de miles de años, de los monos que vivían en los árboles, de reptiles, anfibios y peces ....

todos ellos consiguieron traspasar su genes a la siguiente generación. Pregúntate por qué eres el último.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

El ano , el recto, es la parte final del tracto digestivo . La abertura de salida .
Realmente somos tubos ya que descendemos de las anémonas y de los gusanos. 
Somos un tubo que se fue sofisticando con la evolución para proteger a la anémona que sigue viva. Es el ovario.
Lo demás es un ecosistema con patas para trasmitir el genoma a la siguiente generación. 
En nuestro cuerpo habitan millones de virus y bacterias que son parte de ese ecosistema.

Nuestros antepasados los peces, los anfibios, reptiles y aves solo tienen una abertura. Con la evolución se separó el conducto de salida de la orina y el útero se alejó de la entrada de la vagina. Por eso evolucionaron los penes. Son mangueras , prolongaciones del cuerpo para alcanzar la entrada del útero y en algunos casos como el humano, un embolo para hacer el vacío y extraer el semen del anterior. 
La vagina al ser una abertura sin un esfinter que proteja su interior, al estar abierta al aire, es susceptible de ser infectada por la infinidad de bacterias y virus que hay por todos lados además de la suciedad al sentarse en el suelo ( piensen en gorilas o nuestras antepasadas ) por lo tanto tiene unos potentes ácidos vaginales y una flora bacteriana para protegerla.

EL RECTO NO porque no espera ser invadido por nada y menos por organismos unicelulares vivos como es el semen de otro hombre.
Por lo tanto no tiene defensas y toda la microbiota y viroma ajeno entra fácilmente por las paredes permeables del intestino y se incorpora a la sangre . En muchos casos el sistema inmunológico puede combatir y atacar a esos invasores, pero en otros el sistema falla , lo que le han venido a llamar síndrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida. 
No se sabe por ejemplo, el origen de la diabetes, que es también una enfermedad inmunológica del sistema digestivo. 
Es decir, no saben las causas pero sí saben las consecuencias .





El viroma humano. Implicaciones en la salud y enfermedad


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 12:38 AM)

Los vertebrados, los mamíferos somos hembras que durante la gestación nos convertimos en machos por la acción del cromosoma Y.

Partimos de las mismas estructuras . De hecho los machos tenemos tetas aunque sean pequeñas ( en algunos hombres se pueden desarrollar incluso generar leche )

Durante los primeros meses el embrión es el mismo y lo que es clítoris se convierte en pene, los ovarios se quedan internos, los testículos en una bolsa exterior porque en algunas especies crecen mucho y en otras poco. De estar dentro no podrían crecer como los de un chimpancé por ejemplo, sin comprometer el espacio de otros órganos. Los testículos de un gorila son diminutos igual que el pene. Ellos luchan por la fecundación con sus puños no en el interior de la vagina como los chimpancés y los humanos.

A veces esa diferenciación macho/hembra queda incompleta y aparecen casos de " hermafroditismo " o hipospadia .... a veces es debido a algún contaminante o medicamento que tomó la madre durante la gestación .
Los disruptores endocrinos *son químicos capaces de mimetizar nuestras hormonas y, por tanto, de alterar el desarrollo del feto , tanto de los órganos genitales como del cerebro, el correcto funcionamiento corporal y afectar negativamente a nuestra salud al margen de la gestación.*

Los penes o las vaginas no son un órgano estético para atraer a la pareja como puede ser la cara o la cola del pavo real. Es simplemente un órgano para una función fisiológica :

El pene es una manguera para llegar a la entrada del útero, en el caso de los humanos el coito es para hacer el vacío y extraer el semen del anterior.

las vaginas son así para que puedan salir bebés cabezones sin que se rompan . No son para hacer bonito.


Todas las hembras tienen clítoris : vacas, yeguas, ballenas, cerdas , lobas , gorilas .... todas ! de la misma manera que los machos tienen pene.

En el caso de las humanas visto de frente queda desubicado ahí arriba debido a la evolución al incorporarnos sobre dos patas.
El coito realmente es desde atrás y es cuando el clítoris está en su sitio como en el resto de las hembras : debajo de la vagina, no arriba.




*Hermafroditismo (intersexualidad): tipos, causas y síntomas*
Te explicamos qué es lo que suele entenderse por hermafroditismo, hoy en día llamado intersexualidad, así como sus tipos, sus síntomas y su tratamiento.
psicologiaymente.com


----------

